# [OFF] Comme une envie de vomir ...

## dapsaille

dadvsi-en-attendant-zidane-matignon-se-bunkerise

Et bien voila la position est clairement affichée ...

 quelle honte d'être francais ...

-- 

ndm : édition du lien pour éviter les scrolls horizontaux (ayez pitié d'un pôv'modo en 1024x768)

Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

Eh oui. Et qu'ils osent encore nous parler de démocratie et de leur belles institutions qu'ils ont complètement perverties.

Il fut un temp où le peuple français servait d'exemple pour la liberté, le droit, et une certaine démocratie, c'est assez navrant de voir qu'aujourd'hui on fait beaucoup de marche arrière.

Faudra-t-il qu'on redescende couper quelques têtes?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

La je suis scié ...

 merde quand même , refuser de recevoir Stallman ...

----------

## ultrabug

Je sais pas quoi dire là... C'est de pire en pire, j'ai comme des envie de tetes coupées oui, surement un vieux réflexe...

----------

## kwenspc

Je me demande ce qui est "mieux" :

- que Stallmann puisse rendre la petition en bonne et due forme mais qu'on se torche avec ensuite (je parle du ministère bien sur)

- ou que Stalmann se soit fait refoulé 100m avant! (ce qui est arrivé donc)  pourquoi pas dès son arrivée en France... 

Alors: hypocrisie ou opinion affichée?  

Au moins là on sait à quoi s'en tenir. Et donc on peut utiliser ceci contre eux maintenant. (même si je doute que cela ai un effet sur le citoyen lambda, malheureusement)

[edit]  ok ultrabug, tu viens on va dérouiller la bonne vieille guillotine?  ^^ [/edit]

----------

## dapsaille

et pendant ce temps microsoft "parraine"  des animations au sein de l'éductaion nationale ...

 pendant que le gouvernement réduit le personnel enseignant pour raison de manque d'argent ...

ca me conforte dans mon idée qu'il fait bon vivre ailleurs qu'en france

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Putain c'est vrai que ça craint, l'autre pétouillou arrive comme prince et ils refusent Stallman.

+1 pour la guillotine

Bon je ressort le marteau pour fabriquer une guillotine GPL ( Guillotine Pour Lâches )   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais pas en Italie alors!

Non parce que lorsque j'ai essayé de sonder un peu, j'ai eu le droit à : "Linux? Mais tu ne peux pas aller sur Internet si? Y pas word sous Linux!" ... pis internet ici ... ils ont quelques années de retard sur la France.

----------

## Pongten

Je ne suis pas sur que l'herbe soit plus verte ailleurs tu sais... 

Oui, il y a bien quelques exemples isolés comme une commune voisine de celle dans laquelle je réside qui équipe les ordinateurs des écoles avec OpenOffice plutôt que M$ Office mais l'OS reste quand même celui de bilou !  

Puis je crois que maintenant, c'est partout la même chose, ce qui attire dans la politique, c'est le fric qu'il y a moyen de se faire... Mon avis c'est que la plupart des gens (pour ne pas dire tous) qui se lancent dans la politique ne le font plus par idéalisme et pour faire surgir de nouvelles idées pour améliorer la vie du peuple, mais uniquement dans le but d'engranger le maximum de blé, et forcément, question blé, M$ en apportera bcp plus (pot de vins pour s'imposer, etc...) que le logiciel libre, malheureusement !!!

Et comme le logiciel libre dérange toute cette pratique commerciale, on va tenter de le museler peu à peu..

C'est peut-être une façon bien noire de voir choses, mais si vous avez besoins d'un coup de main pour la guillotine, je suis avec vous... (d'ailleurs, savez-vous que le Coca-Cola (encore une usine à fric) fait un très bon anti-rouille ???)

----------

## creuvard

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   je crois que j'ai rien d'autres à dire sur le sujet

----------

## Enlight

edit - automodération -Last edited by Enlight on Tue Jun 13, 2006 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

Cette nouvelle m'étais parvenu via pcinpact Matignon se verouille face a Richard Stallman qui date du 10 Juin 2006

Sinon en attendant notre "chère" France tombe dans un beau record de conneries...

no comment.

----------

## killerwhile

Pongten parlait d'écoles qui installaient OOO.

J'ai fait la même expérience dans l'école où travaille ma copine :  je lui ai un peu forcé la main pour installer des OOO sur ses nouvelles machines (sur lesquelles on a quand même dû mettre Windows XP), mais le résultat est qu'elle a pu investir l'argent des licences Office dans d'autres machines, et qu'elle a la classe qui compte le plus d'ordinateurs !

Autre réaction surprenante de la part des enfants : ah on peut aussi faire ça avec OOO ? Et il y en a plusieurs qui ont maintenant installés OOO chez eux à la maison.

C'est pas par pur amour pour les enfants que MS sponsorisent des activités dans les écoles...

----------

## Mickael

 :Shocked:   :Arrow:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   c'est tout.

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> edit - automodération -

 

J'aimais bien pourtant  :Wink: 

Bon, kwenspc et -KuRGaN- au boulot :p

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai envoye un mail a Richard Stalman pour exprimer ma tristesse 

et lui dire (meme si il le sais) que nous ne sommes pas tous comme ca ..

----------

## yoyo

Ici, nous savons tous (enfin j'espère) pourquoi M$ offre (oui j'ai bien dit _offre_ des licences XP aux écoles et universités) et fait de grosses ristournes sur son pack office. Pratique commerciale (vu le nombre de postes à équiper) et de "lavage de cerveau" dans le sens où si les administrations (et particulièrement les lieux d'enseignement) sont équipés M$ alors le reste suivra. Ainsi, en même temps que tu apprends l'histoire on te forme à windows/word/excel comme ça quand tu rentres chez toi pour bosser (rapport de stage, présentation etc.) et bien il te faut toute la panoplie de logiciels M$ ...   :Confused: 

Donc pour M$ l'administration, c'est chasse-gardée. Mais ne croyez pas que seul l'argent compte dans cette histoire. La puissance de M$ réside pour une bonne partie dans son implantation au sein des entreprises/administrations et par la dépendances des différents logiciels entre eux. Vérrouiller un document word, c'est possible ! Mais il vous faut la dernière version de windows. Acheter de la musique en ligne (comprendre drmisée), bien sûr ! Avec windows media player et internet explorer uniquement, donc windows. Vous voulez passer à OOo ? Ok, mais le support de .net devient payant (exemple purement imaginaire).

La liste est longue ... mais on s'écarte du sujet.

En ne recevant pas stallman, le gouvernement ne prends vraiment pas un gros risque : quel pourcentage de la population le connait/sait ce qu'il représente ?? Alors même si l'évènement a droit à un article en page 16 d'un journal quelconque ceux qui le liront n'en auront rien à faire. De même que DADVSI leur passe au dessus de la tête. Ils s'en moquent, ils ont windows avec leur machine achetée en grande surface/à la fnac qui leur garantie un bon fonctionnement en frontend (ce qui se passe en backend ne les concerne pas). Et s'il leur faut acheter un matériel/un logiciel en plus, s'il n'est pas trop cher il n'y aura aucun problème non plus.

Enfin, je m'arrête et comme Enlight je m'automodère (c'est ton post avant édition qui m'a fait réagir   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## kwenspc

Mince j'ai loupé le post d'Enlight, suis sûr que ça devait être bien en plus ^^. (faut pas s'auto-censurer comme ça  :Wink: )

la France part en sucette et son gvt actuel - si ce n'est toute la classe politique sans exceptions - c'est de la pure merde!

Allez allez, au boulot : on a une révolution à faire! 

Au fait, on prévoit un ptit repertoire   musical  ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

Le sens que véhicule vos informations est effrayant   :Shocked:   !!!

Je sais bien que ceux qui s'intéressent au pb et/ou sont capables d'y comprendre qqch ne sont pas légions face à la masse des consommateurs de vista et autres joyeusetés mais :

le niveau de compréhension, la capacité à entreprendre, la détermination et la force de frappe professionnelle (encore potentielle pour certains étudiants) de cette poignée d'individus n'est, elle, pas négligeable. Et nous pouvons tous a notre échelle influer sur cette masse de somnambules et apporter notre éclairage et nos contributions à faire progresser l'édifice commun.

Un admin réseau ou un admin SI n'est il pas au coeur de l'information de toutes entités ? Et un developpeur ? Un chef de projets infrastructre ? Quelles forces croyer-vous posséder ? 

Comme je me plais à le dire et à le vérifier régulièrement : "on a déjà vu des souris retourner des montages..." Reste à savoir combien de temps ces "souris" resteront dociles.

----------

## Temet

Je pense, bien qu'étant relativement jeune et peu érudi politiquement, que le gouvernement actuel est le pire depuis ... que je suis né! (fin des années 70 ... en fait 79, vraiment la fin quoi! lol)

----------

## yuk159

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> si ce n'est toute la classe politique sans exceptions - c'est de la pure merde!

 

Non non, ta fait une faute de frappe, c'est la crasse politique qui faut dire...

C'est clair que c'est pas terrible tous ça, et vous avez vous les copies d'écran de la Beta2 de vista (dans un des liens fourni plus haut), c'est vraiment des blaireaux, incapable d'inventer quoi que ce soit, lamentable...

Mais tout n'est perdu pour autant et les logiciels libre on quelques atouts que nous devons mettre en avant, quand c'est faisable.

----------

## Babali

Je dirais pas grand chose car se serait de l'incitation a la haine :p

[...]

Serieux j'hallucine qu'on nous prennent autant pour des cons.

nd_anigel : post nettoyé de toute forme d'insultes ou autre formes verbales vulgaires. n'hésite pas à reformuler ta pensée de façon plus structurée si tu souhaite exposer ton point de vue.

----------

## yoyo

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Serieux j'hallucine qu'on nous prennent autant pour des cons.

 Qui "on" ?? Les 1% de personnes qui se sentent concernées par ce projet de loi ?? On ne pèse rien en nombre de voix.

-- 

ndm_yoyo : nettoyage des citations nettoyés par anigel.   :Razz:  

----------

## Temet

Ce serait quand même """marrant""" que la droite perde les élections pour 0.5%.

(les trois guillemets autour de 'marrant' ont une signification, merci de ne pas taper)

----------

## Babali

Je suis desole, je demande pardon.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ce serait quand même """marrant""" que la droite perde les élections pour 0.5%.
> 
> (les trois guillemets autour de 'marrant' ont une signification, merci de ne pas taper)

 

le fait qu'il y en ait 3 est-il porteur d'une signification?  :Mr. Green: 

solution: exil ?

----------

## Temet

Non c'est juste pour dire que c'est pas du premier degré et que j'espère qu'ils se feront torcher de bien plus de 0.5%   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mouai enfin que la droite perde ou gagne, cela va pas changer grand chose.

Ils promettent tellement de chose pendant la course au pouvoir et ensuite il font des choses certes, parfois bien ou mal, chacun son opignon, mais ils ne font jamais plus de la moitié de ce qu'ils avaient promis au peuple.

Enfin moi quand je vois ça je ne ressens aucune honte de ne pas aller voter même si ça choque des gens qui disent qu'il vaut mieux aller le faire pour voter blanc.

Et oui je sais, plein de gens se sont battus et sont morts pour le droit de vote!!

Enfin voilà je ne trolle pas je dis juste ce que je pense !!!

/me cherche des vis pour installer le tranchoir à kwenspc

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps le droit de vote dans une mascarade de démocratie ça n'a que peu de valeur   :Twisted Evil: 

Et en plus pour eux le vote blanc ne compte pas. Les 3/4 des votes pourraient etre blancs qu'ils ne prendraient en compte que les votes non-blancs...

Enfin bref c'est la joie. 

/me est en train d'affuter le tranchoir  ^^

----------

## Temet

-KuRGaN-, je suis à fond d'accord!

Je n'avais jamais voté avant le deuxième tour 2002 car je n'aime aucun parti ... en 2007, bien que ce soit plus que discutable, je ne vais pas voter pour qq1, mais contre ... même si c'est malheureux  :Mad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ils promettent tellement de chose pendant la course au pouvoir et ensuite il font des choses certes, parfois bien ou mal, chacun son opignon, mais ils ne font jamais plus de la moitié de ce qu'ils avaient promis au peuple.

 Une citation de coluche me vient à l'esprit :

 - Quand j'ai voté pour lui y disait qu'y mettrait de l'argent dans les écoles et au lieu de ça y fout du pognon dans les prisons !

 - He ! Si y a une chose dont on est sûr quand on est au pouvoir, c'est qu'on retournera pas à l'école ... alors qu'en prison, faut voir ...No comment.

Quant au fait de voter ou pas il y a pour moi une différence importante : 

- si tu ne vote pas, tu donnes ton accord tacite sur le choix des autres et que tu es satisfait de ce qui se fait en général dans ton pays.

- Si tu votes blanc, tu indiques qu'aucune des personnes qui se présente ne te convient.

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et en plus pour eux le vote blanc ne compte pas. Les 3/4 des votes pourraient etre blancs qu'ils ne prendraient en compte que les votes non-blancs...

 Et c'est bien malheureux ... Amis bleges, annexez-nous !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais je continue de penser qu'il faut exprimer son opinion malgrés tout.

PS : "les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient"

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Quant au fait de voter ou pas il y a pour moi une différence importante :
> 
> - si tu ne vote pas, tu donnes ton accord tacite sur le choix des autres et que tu es satisfait de ce qui se fait en général dans ton pays.
> 
> - Si tu votes blanc, tu indiques qu'aucune des personnes qui se présente ne te convient.

 

Humm, je pense que les politiciens pensent comme toi car cela n'a pas l'air de les déranger ce si grand taux d'absentéisme aux urnes!

[Ce n'est pas une critique ô grand modo   :Wink:  ]

Moi je pense plutôt que je ne votent pas car  à chaques fois que je regarde des infos politques il y a un toujours un que se retrouve mis en examen.

Le pire c'est que d'autres politiciens osent lui apporter son soutien lors de débats public alors que c'est prouvé qu'il est coupable, non mais attend je rève !!

Et il y en a un qui a vraiment aucun scrupule, c'est fabius , qui ose encore faire de la politique après être l'affaire du sang contaminé, mais non sans déconner.

Enfin moi après tout ça, déjà je n'ai pas envie de m'y intéresser, et de plus, je n'ai pas envie de prendre partie à cette grande masquarade qui est, à mon avis, le plus grand foutage de gueule nationale.

Bon aller j'arrête car là je me met en rogne et je vais être grossier.

Et puis merde, ça part en HS là   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Quant au fait de voter ou pas il y a pour moi une différence importante :
> 
> - si tu ne vote pas, tu donnes ton accord tacite sur le choix des autres et que tu es satisfait de ce qui se fait en général dans ton pays.
> 
> - Si tu votes blanc, tu indiques qu'aucune des personnes qui se présente ne te convient. 
> ...

 "Qui ne dit mot consent" : en gros c'est un pricipe qui dit "tant que tu te plains pas alors tu es d'accord avec ce qu'on dit/fait". Et c'est un principe plutôt courant ...   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais parce que toi tu vois le vote blanc comme une plainte ???

Pas moi.

Donc bien que je respecte ton avis (enfin il me gonfle un peu car à chaque élection y avait la moitié de mon entourage qui me cassait les c**illes pour que je vote alors que moi je ne voulais pas), je ne le partage pas.

Pis c'est pas que ça du HS ... c'est un sujet politique et polémique qui se déchaine sur presque tous les forums que je connais  :Wink: 

Perso, je pense plutot comme -KuRGaN- :p ... on est en démocratie oui ou m*rde?? (on me dit "m*rde" dans l'oreillette  :Confused: )

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso, je pense plutot comme -KuRGaN- :p ... on est en démocratie oui ou m*rde?? (on me dit "m*rde" dans l'oreillette )

 Et tu as bien le droit ... jusqu'à preuve du contraire on est en démocratie non ??   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Elle est en train d'être votée ta preuve!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis comme Yoyo pour le vote et crois moi chez moi on est les plus forts pour voter, quand il s'agit de voter pour des politiciens je vote toujours en blanc ou alors pour une ou l'autre des extrémités politiques (je suis sur quelle ne  vont pas être élue) pour marquer mon désacord avec la classe politique, mais je vote. Pour une loi ou un référendum là je donne mon avis.

Le plus lamentable dans ce projet de loi, qui en gros supprime entre autre le droit en france à la copie privée est qu'il n'est pas question d'enlever la taxe sur les supports vièrges, mais au contraire l'augmenter.

A force de tirer sur la corde les industriels vont s'en prendre plein la g***.

----------

## Temet

Et oui ... reste en Suisse mon grand!

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas mieux ici, ils ont aussi voulu imposer une taxe sur les lecteurs mp3 etc. mais ils y a eu plusieurs pleintes déposées et c'est en attente de jugement au tribunal fédéral (la plus haute instance juridique suisse).

----------

## Temet

Chez toi ils ont voulu la voter ... ici elle a toujours existé :/

----------

## titoucha

Non pas la voter l'imposer, c'est différent.

----------

## Temet

Bah comme en France non?

La "mondialisation" qu'ils appellent ça je crois!  :Wink: 

"mondialisation" > matte comment les gouvernements des autres pays chi*nt sur leur peuple et fais pareil avec le tien.

----------

## man in the hill

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Sinon en attendant notre "chère" France tombe dans un beau record de conneries...
> 
> no comment.

 

Je vais le downloader si c'est encore dispo et je ne vois pas ou est la connerie de tester pour savoir ensuite de quoi l'on parle mais pour l'instant je downloads gnome-CVS et essais d'installer OpenBSD !

Sinon ce n'est pas demain la veille que l'on va changer le comportement des individus ds cette société de pur consommation ! C'est à chacun de prendre ses responsbilités en incitant son entourage à utiliser les logiciels libres quand c'est possible enfin c'est aux politiques de donner une place importante surtout ds les écoles aux logiciels libres et peut-être sur des générations le résultat sera sûrement probant , en tous  cas le nom de Richard Stallman sera tjrs connu et respecté alors que villmachintruc...

                                                                  @+

----------

## ultrabug

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Non pas la voter l'imposer, c'est différent.

 

Tu crois que leur manière de voter est différente de leur manière d'imposer ? Faire voter des choses en douce quand personne ne regarde en pleine nuit c'est imposer chez moi.

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> jusqu'à preuve du contraire on est en démocratie non ??  

 

moi je dis non, on vote ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je vote non aussi.

----------

## anigel

J'étais à 2 doigts de faire une réponse très, très, très longue, mais je m'abstiens. Pour plusieurs raisons. D'abord parceque ça déplacerait forcément le débat plus loin que ne le voulait l'auteur de ce thread, et ensuite parceque je ne crois pas être à même de bien cerner les tenants et aboutissants de cette affaire (je parle de DADVSI en général, là).

Je me contenterai donc d'un constat simple :

Comme vous, je suis révolté par ce projet de loi

Comme vous, je souhaite qu'il soit retiré

Comme vous, je souhaiterais pouvoir m'exprimer sur ce sujet, bien que je reste conscient de ne pas avoir une vue d'ensemble du sujet, mais d'une petite partie seulement. Monter son blog, tribune libre de vos opinions, peut être un bon moyen.

Par contre, à l'inverse d'un certain nombre, je trouve absolument normal que Stallman ait été refoulé. Personnellement, je ne me pointe déjà pas chez mes amis sans prévenir, alors chez le premier ministre... Si je dois regretter quelque chose, c'est qu'il n'ait pas été invité, en aucun cas qu'il ait été refoulé.

Et juste pour la route :

 *Winston Churchill wrote:*   

> La démocratie est le pire des régimes, à l'exception de tous les autres.

 

----------

## kwenspc

Il semblerait que cela ait été annoncé au ministère avant, enfin c'est ce qu'il me semble mais il est vrai que les articles sont assez flous à ce sujet :

http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/tpepme_-_business/vie_publique/20060609011

la branche française de la FSF l'aurait fait, mais quand?

----------

## GaMeS

D'ailleur on remarquera dans les deux articles « Nous sommes désolés, la décision a été mûrement réfléchie » insiste-t-il, nous priant de stopper là. ce qui signifie qu'ils avaient bel est bien été prévenus.

----------

## idodesuke

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Par contre, à l'inverse d'un certain nombre, je trouve absolument normal que Stallman ait été refoulé. Personnellement, je ne me pointe déjà pas chez mes amis sans prévenir, alors chez le premier ministre... Si je dois regretter quelque chose, c'est qu'il n'ait pas été invité, en aucun cas qu'il ait été refoulé.[/list]
> 
> 

 

Bah bien sur que c'était prévu depuis un certains temps!! mais n'ayant pas obtenu de réponse il a finalement décidé de venir en france de lui même...

edit:

dadvsi-richard-stallman-devant-les-grilles-de-matignon-vendredi-9-juin-2006-a-15-h-30

 *Quote:*   

> La FSF France a donc écrit il y a deux semaines au Premier ministre pour que celui-ci reçoive Richard Stallman avant de prendre une décision irréversible sur le projet de loi. [3] À ce jour, la FSF France n'a reçu aucune réponse (ni négative ni positive) du cabinet du Premier ministre concernant cette demande d'entretien. [...]
> 
> À défaut d'avoir un rendez-vous organisé avec le Premier Ministre, Richard Stallman se rendra donc ce vendredi 9 juin à 15h30 à l'Hôtel Matignon, avec la liste des 165 000 signataires de la pétition EUCD.INFO et tentera d'être reçu par le Premier Ministre pour l'alerter sur le danger majeur que fait peser ce projet de loi sur les droits et libertés des utilisateurs de Logiciels Libres.

 

-- 

ndm : édition du lien pour éviter les scrolls horizontaux (ayez pitié d'un pôv'modo en 1024x768)

Enjoy !

----------

## dapsaille

Y as t'il seulement quelqu'un qui saches qui est Stallmann à matignon ?? 

.. j'ai peur que non .. par contre si il avait été question de balmer ...

 comme quoi ils savent de quoi ils parlent ..

----------

## kwenspc

T'inquiètes pas qu'il savent trés bien qui il est. Mais je pense qu'ils doivent "déteriorer" la vue du personnage genre (à lire avec un ton hautain) : "un gourou barbu, qui se dit libriste dans le logiciel, bref rien de bien terre à terre avec notre sainte économie!"

 :Neutral: 

----------

## creuvard

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Y as t'il seulement quelqu'un qui saches qui est Stallmann à matignon ?? 
> 
> 

 

Je pense que si au contraire. c'est la raison pour laquelle «une décision qui avait été mûrement réfléchie par le cabinet»..

Ils savaient qu'un personne médiatique (dans certain milieu)  comme   Richard Stallman était capable de faire des vagues et porter préjudice à un tel projet.

----------

## k-root

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Enfin, je m'arrête et comme Enlight je m'automodère .

 

agir c'est mieux.

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Y as t'il seulement quelqu'un qui saches qui est Stallmann à matignon ?? 
> 
> .. j'ai peur que non .. par contre si il avait été question de balmer ...
> 
>  comme quoi ils savent de quoi ils parlent ..

 

C'est le José Bové de l'informatique, nan c'est pas ça? ==> []

----------

## TTK

C'est dingue quand même, refouler ce type alors que l'ensemble de l'administration se convertit de plus en plus à GNU/Linux !!

On voit fleurir un peu partout des OpenOffice, des gcc, des serveurs linux/Apache, des firewalls sous linux aussi, et même des applis ultra critiques et hyper chères (poursuites radar dans la navigation aérienne par exemple) avec l'argument des économies de budget ...

C'est incohérent, ils n'assument pas leurs choix.

----------

## Oupsman

 *TTK wrote:*   

> C'est dingue quand même, refouler ce type alors que l'ensemble de l'administration se convertit de plus en plus à GNU/Linux !!
> 
> 

 

Ils ne savent probablement pas qui c'est ... 

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On voit fleurir un peu partout des OpenOffice, des gcc, des serveurs linux/Apache, des firewalls sous linux aussi, et même des applis ultra critiques et hyper chères (poursuites radar dans la navigation aérienne par exemple) avec l'argument des économies de budget ...
> 
> C'est incohérent, ils n'assument pas leurs choix.

 

Si, sauf qu'ils ne savent pas qui est Stallman. Et il est fort peu probable que même en sachant qui c'est, il ait été reçu sans être invité. On ne se pointe pas comme çà dans un édifice officiel, faut arrêter aussi un peu les conneries !

----------

## yoyo

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Enfin, je m'arrête et comme Enlight je m'automodère. agir c'est mieux.

 Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça, mais ce forum n'est pas fait pour cela ...   :Wink: 

@Oupsman : je suis bien d'accord sur ce point mais un minimum de respect aurait été de répondre (même par la négative) à la demande de la FSF France de recevoir R. Stallman qui representait 165 000 personnes (et sociétés). Ayant signé cette pétition, je me sens révolté par cette attitude dédaigneuse !

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Si, sauf qu'ils ne savent pas qui est Stallman. Et il est fort peu probable que même en sachant qui c'est, il ait été reçu sans être invité. On ne se pointe pas comme çà dans un édifice officiel, faut arrêter aussi un peu les conneries !

 

Comme Bush en Irak ?

et si ca avait été Idei Nobuyuki (le president de sony apparement) ?

ca aurait été le même traitement ?

non, l'important, c'est qu'on essaie de nous glisser ça tranquillement, d'endormir l'opinion publique, ca devient bien trop compliqué pour le francais moyen, qui, dans ces cas là, se désinteresse.

----------

## dapsaille

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*   Enfin, je m'arrête et comme Enlight je m'automodère. agir c'est mieux. Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça, mais ce forum n'est pas fait pour cela ...  
> 
> @Oupsman : je suis bien d'accord sur ce point mais un minimum de respect aurait été de répondre (même par la négative) à la demande de la FSF France de recevoir R. Stallman qui representait 165 000 personnes (et sociétés). Ayant signé cette pétition, je me sens révolté par cette attitude dédaigneuse !

 

 +1

 sinon pour l'action bah je vais faire à mon niveau mais je vais faire quand même ... 

c'est ce que m'as invité Richard Stallman à faire donc ..

EDIT= mon dieu je me sense devenir extrémiste , j'ai des envies de pousse de barbe et de couleur rouge   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @Oupsman : je suis bien d'accord sur ce point mais un minimum de respect aurait été de répondre (même par la négative) à la demande de la FSF France de recevoir R. Stallman qui representait 165 000 personnes (et sociétés). Ayant signé cette pétition, je me sens révolté par cette attitude dédaigneuse !

 

Moi aussi c'est clair, ayant signé la pétition, je suis tout aussi révolté par l'atitude déinvolte du cabinet du premier ministre.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En fait, concernant l'invitation, Stallman n'as pas eu de réponse concernant son rendez-vous avec le premier ministre:

http://www.pcinpact.com/articles/d/70/1.htm

----------

## Pixys

Petite citation de Machiavel (16ième siècle): "Les peuples ont les gouvernements qu'ils méritent"

Autre chose, je pense que nous sommes tous responsables, à notre échelle, de la situation dans laquelle nous sommes, je m'explique: le responsable n'est pas Microsoft qui réussit si bien avec ses stratégies commerciales agressives, il ne fait juste qu'exploiter la naïveté et la bétise des gens... et si ça fonctionne, c'est que nous le laissons faire.Last edited by Pixys on Wed Jun 14, 2006 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Babali

Il suffirait que les gens ne boivent plus de coca pour que ca ne marche plus ;p ( Coluche je crois )

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> En fait, concernant l'invitation, Stallman n'as pas eu de réponse concernant son rendez-vous avec le premier ministre:
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/articles/d/70/1.htm

 

et comme dit plus haut pour les votes, qui ne dit mot consent  

n'ayant pas de réponse négative, autant y aller  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *KuRGaN wrote:*   En fait, concernant l'invitation, Stallman n'as pas eu de réponse concernant son rendez-vous avec le premier ministre:
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/articles/d/70/1.htm 
> ...

 

Ouai ben comme quoi ce proverbe n'est pas forcément juste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Il suffirait que les gens ne boivent plus de coca pour que ca ne marche plus ;p ( Coluche je crois )

 

Gaffe avec le coca hein > http://youtube.com/watch?v=YNgl6z5Z7k4&search=mentos  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Pour ceux qui ne l'on pas encore fait:

Il reste un an , pil poil , pour s'inscrire sur les listes éléctorales.

Le vote est notre seule "arme légale" ; individuellement c'est pinutz, mais collectivement   :Twisted Evil: 

cordialment :jlp

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> What they're trying to do with radio, with this, uh, mccarron-walter
> 
> Act and a lot of other ways, is start by saying that they're
> 
> Protecting the public from wicked rock bands, or girlie magazines, or
> ...

 

tiré d'une chanson, vous savez de quand ça date ?

----------

## TTK

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Il suffirait que les gens ne boivent plus de coca pour que ca ne marche plus ;p ( Coluche je crois )

 

Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens ne les achètent pas pour que ça ne se vende plus.

(si je ne m'abuse)

(en parlant de musique)

(misère, misère, misèreuh)

----------

## pilou254

Bonsoir, je partage votre indignation et je me permet de donner mon avis sur ce forum.

Bien sur la discussion pourrait durer longtemps, les jugements peuvent diverger mais ce qui est sur c'est que l'histoire de la France est riche d'enseignements, j'y reviendrai.

Tout d'abord, parmis les espoirs permis, il y a des éléments importants à retenir dans ce dossier du Monde Informatique consultable à cette adresse :

http://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/dossiers/lire-open-source-les-etapes-vers-la-maturite-9.html

Les sujets de réflexion et les axes de travail sont clairement définis et l'incompétence des pouvoirs publics est terriblement mise en exergue dans cette présentation du monde réel de  l'informatique professionnelle.

En ce qui concerne Monsieur Richard STALLMAN il est, en quelle que sorte, à l'informatique moderne ce que Mickael MOORE est au complexe militaro-industriel américain.

Le chef du gouvernement de la France aurait de toute façon été incapable de tenir la distance, même un cours instant, face à un visionnaire de talent comme R. STALLMAN.

Ensuite, la décadence des élites, responsables des politiques et des institutions de notre pays, n'explique pas tout, et la je reviens à l'histoire.

En effet, il est loin le temps ou la France fournissait des avions de combat à l' ..... US AIR FORCE, car l'industrie américaine était incapable de concevoir ce que nos ingénieurs faisaient tous les jours, ça se passait au début du 20 ème siécle d'accord.

Il est loin le temps ou un élu de la nation, le président du conseil en personne, Monsieur Georges CLEMENCEAU, durant l'ignoble guerre 14-18, descendait en première ligne sur le terrain, au front, à portée de regard des Allemands, médusés, le poing vengeur levé avec énergie en leur vociférant des promesses de raclée sans pitié, et il ne l'a pas fait qu'une fois !

Cet homme était quasiement adulé par les poilus qui ont sauvé notre pays et notre liberté au péril de leur vie, cet homme était surnommé " le tigre " par la classe politique.

Le mal, le vrai, vient de l'intérieur, comme un cancer, c'est celui du basculement massif, dans la trahison, la corruption et la délinquance, des élites produites par les grandes écoles françaises. Ce mouvement odieux s'est fortement dévellopé entre les deux grandes guerres et il s'en est fallu de peu pour que le français ne soit plus la langue officielle en 1945. Après la fin de la 2ème guerre mondiale, le pays à littéralement été mis en vente par les dirigeants de ce pays, quelle que soit leur soit disante famille politique et en moins d'un demi siécle le bilan est catastrophique et c'est un des plus haut responsables hiérarchiques de la cour des comptes qui le dit, le pays à bel et bien été vendu et nous ne sommes pas prêts de nous en remettre !

La corruption politique est une longue tradition en France, du moyen âge jusqu'à la 5ème république en passant par l'empire, le scandale du percement du canal de Panama, ça ne date pas d'hier, relisez un peu les conclusions du procés ... La France est devenu le pays des droits de l'homme et des " gauches de ma femme " , ce n'est pas pour rien si notre pays est l'un des pays occidentaux où les phénomènes de corruption politique sont les plus répandus ( classé au 22e rang sur 145 du rapport de Transparency International ....! ).

Si nous voulons retrouver notre liberté, notre légitimité, nos droits il faut d'abord perdre nos illusions, ensuite se retrousser les manches et se mettre au travail - ...... qu'on est bien en France, c'est l'heure de frapper la monnaie, on devra encore imprimer le rêve de l'égalité, on ne devra jamais supprimer celui de la fraternité, reste des pointillés .... il y avait paul et mickey, ont pouvait discuter, mais c'est mickey qui à gagné ..... comme dit la chanson, volia en gros ce que m'inspire le comportement du gouvernement français envers Monsieur R. STALLMAN.

----------

## Temet

Oui m'enfin le mec qui a écrit la chanson il a un peu buté sa nana aussi ^^

L'exemple est douteux  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui m'enfin le mec qui a écrit la chanson il a un peu buté sa nana aussi ^^
> 
> L'exemple est douteux 

 

Ah nan hein! pas les sujêts sensibles!

aqui para nosotros!

----------

## dapsaille

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir, je partage votre indignation et je me permet de donner mon avis sur ce forum.
> 
> Bien sur la discussion pourrait durer longtemps, les jugements peuvent diverger mais ce qui est sur c'est que l'histoire de la France est riche d'enseignements, j'y reviendrai.
> 
> Tout d'abord, parmis les espoirs permis, il y a des éléments importants à retenir dans ce dossier du Monde Informatique consultable à cette adresse :
> ...

 

Et beh .... la on peut dire que tu t'es foulé pour nous pondre ca ...

pas mal de vérité ma foi et les exemples que tu donnent font bien comprendre que ce n'est pas pour une minorité "linuxienne" (la seule s'inquietant réellement des drm) que ca changeras

----------

## didier30

je pense que tous ceux qui disent, qu'individuelleemnt on est rien, ont tord.

on peux, chacun à son niveau, commencé à changer les choses.

bien qu'étant agnostique je citerai cette phrase : aide toi et le ciel t'aidera.

on peux tout simplement montrer ce qu'est réellement linux dans notre entourage, réfuter les fausses idées reçues,

aider les pauvres windowsiens en proposant une démo linux avec knoppix, mandrake move (même si ce n'est plus comme ça qu'elle se nomme) ou autre et surtout en la configurant pour eux aux petits oignons et s'ils ont un peu d'espace disque leur installer en double boot.

l'union fait la force 

ps guillotine+1

----------

## kwenspc

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'union fait la force 
> 
> ps guillotine+1

 

Quand je vous dit qu'on va la faire cette révolution!!!    :Very Happy: 

/me recruteur de révolutionnaires

----------

## didier30

on pourrais aussi se présenter aux élections ?

bon d'accord on est pas encore assez pourri pour ça mais en y travaillant dur (réinstaller windaube microchiotte),

on peut y arriver  :Smile: 

et zut j'ai trollé

----------

## pilou254

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui m'enfin le mec qui a écrit la chanson il a un peu buté sa nana aussi ^^
> 
> L'exemple est douteux 

 

Qui te parle d'exemple ? tu dois te tromper de forum, ce que tu cherches se trouver chez " Delarue " ou des amuseurs de son niveau, ou bien investi toi dans un forum qui traite des crimes passionels, tu y trouveras sûrement plus de satisfaction. Par contre, si tu dois t'offusquer face à des exemples douteux, fait le correctement en dénonçant publiquement ne serait - ce qu'une toute petite partie des " exemples douteux " déversés par les médias en permanence. Ton intervention n'est pas correcte, réflechi avant de " t'exprimer ".

----------

## Temet

 :Shocked: 

Tu t'es assis sur un cactus? Il te fallait un bouc émissaire pour passer tes nerfs???

----------

## dapsaille

Mais mince , il mord l'animal ^^

 Plus sérisuement je crois que tu es parti en flammes (et tout seul en plus) 

pour une remarque totallement anodine à prendre au 8 ème degré   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Décidemment... Il est difficile de parler politique sans s'énerver. Chacun a ses opinions, et à priori toutes sont respectables.

S'exprimer, c'est bien; argumenter, c'est mieux; le faire avec courtoisie, c'est le top.

Etant donné que le débat dérive à nouveau, je vous propose d'y mettre fin dans la soirée ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

@ Pilou254 :  Je conçois et puis comprendre ton agacement face à la remarque qui t'a été faite. Cependant, bien que sur un sujet off pouvant susciter les passions et donc une légère perte de raison, je pense que le ton de ta réponse est déplacé pour ne pas le qualifier autrement.

Les emoticons étaient là pour détendre l'attaque et faire passer le troll. Là tu engages un appel à réaction qui risque de prendre des proportions déraisonnables ; ce en quoi je trouve la réponse de l'intéressé très modérée et des plus correctes en là circonstance.

Merci de laisser là des sensibilités exacerbées et de faire le nécessaire pour conserver des échanges de gentlemen.

cdlt.

M.

edit - merci Ani j'ai mis trop de temps à poster et mille excuses d'avoir endossé sur l'heure ton rôle.

----------

## yoyo

Dommage, des choses intéressantes on été dites ici ... mais Anigel ++

Enjoy !

----------

## pilou254

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Décidemment... Il est difficile de parler politique sans s'énerver. Chacun a ses opinions, et à priori toutes sont respectables.
> 
> S'exprimer, c'est bien; argumenter, c'est mieux; le faire avec courtoisie, c'est le top.
> 
> Etant donné que le débat dérive à nouveau, je vous propose d'y mettre fin dans la soirée ?

 

Loin de moi l'idée de parler politique, j'ai voulu traiter d'une manière objective, basée sur des faits réels, dans un " petit " encart, les déviances des politiques de ce pays, si il y a eu dérive selon toi, ça ne s'est pas passé à mon niveau, je ne cite personne, l'oeuvre de R. STALLMAN n'est pas un sujet qui se traite à la légère, le fait de remettre les choses à leur place ne signifie pas attaquer qui que ce soit, il faut savoir s'exposer et défendre une position, ne croit surtout pas que j'ai manqué de courtoisie, consciement ou inconsciement, envers un des membres de ce forum, ma politesse, bien au contraire, est ce que tu peux retouver de plus récurrent dans mes posts.

----------

## pilou254

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu t'es assis sur un cactus? Il te fallait un bouc émissaire pour passer tes nerfs???

 

Tu ne saisis pas, ma réponse n'a rien de personnel, si tu prend le temps d'y réfléchir, sans que ça te fasse perdre ton temps bien sur, tu comprendras que ma réponse est au contraire une opportunité de débat, en dehors de tout débat d'opinion, politique, dogmatique inévitablement stérile. Le truc c'est : " en fin de compte, ce gars il n'a rien contre moi, il argumente c'est tout  ", rien de plus, rien de moins !

----------

## Temet

Bon, revenons en au sujet, pas la peine de faire un scandale  :Wink: 

Moi j'avais trouvé très bien ton message ... je connais et aime Noir Désir.

Revenons en à cette loi, d'ailleurs > http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29463-La-loi-DADVSI-sera-adoptee-avant-fin-juin.htm

----------

## anigel

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de parler politique, j'ai voulu traiter d'une manière objective, basée sur des faits réels, dans un " petit " encart, les déviances des politiques de ce pays, si il y a eu dérive selon toi, ça ne s'est pas passé à mon niveau, je ne cite personne, l'oeuvre de R. STALLMAN n'est pas un sujet qui se traite à la légère, le fait de remettre les choses à leur place ne signifie pas attaquer qui que ce soit, il faut savoir s'exposer et défendre une position, ne croit surtout pas que j'ai manqué de courtoisie, consciement ou inconsciement, envers un des membres de ce forum, ma politesse, bien au contraire, est ce que tu peux retouver de plus récurrent dans mes posts.

 

Le sujet de départ était bel et bien politique : en tout état de cause, un projet de loi est, par essence, politique. Et c'est de ça qu'on parle, à la base, faut-il le rappeler ?

Ton post original ne pose en aucun cas problème. Argumenté mais courtois, pas de souci. Tu notera d'ailleurs que je n'y ai pas réagi, n'y voyant rien à redire. Comme tu le souligne, "il faut savoir s'exposer et défendre une position", mais en revanche quand je lis, 3 posts plus haut "Ton intervention n'est pas correcte, réflechi avant de " t'exprimer"", j'avoue que je ne vois pas bien ce qui est constructif là-dedans. Et je ne trouve pas le ton employé des plus courtois non plus  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## pilou254

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais mince , il mord l'animal ^^
> 
>  Plus sérisuement je crois que tu es parti en flammes (et tout seul en plus) 
> 
> pour une remarque totallement anodine à prendre au 8 ème degré  

 

J'ai commencé à répondre à toutes ces remarques, tu verras, ce n'est pas le cas, je ne mord pas, j'argumente pour réveiller les consciences, ça fait partie de mon boulot.

----------

## pilou254

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> @ Pilou254 :  Je conçois et puis comprendre ton agacement face à la remarque qui t'a été faite. Cependant, bien que sur un sujet off pouvant susciter les passions et donc une légère perte de raison, je pense que le ton de ta réponse est déplacé pour ne pas le qualifier autrement.
> 
> Les emoticons étaient là pour détendre l'attaque et faire passer le troll. Là tu engages un appel à réaction qui risque de prendre des proportions déraisonnables ; ce en quoi je trouve la réponse de l'intéressé très modérée et des plus correctes en là circonstance.
> ...

 

Je viens de répondre, je l'espère avec précision, je ne suis pas agacé !

----------

## pilou254

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *pilou254 wrote:*   Loin de moi l'idée ....... consciement ou inconsciement, envers un des membres de ce forum, ma politesse, bien au contraire, est ce que tu peux retouver de plus récurrent dans mes posts. 
> 
> Le sujet de départ était bel et bien politique : en tout état de cause, un projet de loi est, par essence, politique. Et c'est de ça qu'on parle, à la base, faut-il le rappeler ?
> 
> Ton post original ne pose en aucun cas problème. Argumenté mais courtois, pas de souci. Tu notera d'ailleurs que je n'y ai pas réagi, n'y voyant rien à redire. Comme tu le souligne, "il faut savoir s'exposer et défendre une position", mais en revanche quand je lis, 3 posts plus haut "Ton intervention n'est pas correcte, réflechi avant de " t'exprimer"", j'avoue que je ne vois pas bien ce qui est constructif là-dedans. Et je ne trouve pas le ton employé des plus courtois non plus  .

 

A mon avis, cette loi n'a plus de sens politique, elle est issue d'esprits malveillants et pervers qui malheureusement ont une fonction politique, ces esprits veulent imposer un totalitarisme déguisé en démocratie, ce n'est pas de la politique ça, ce sont les symptômes d'une nation gravement malade.

" Ton intervention n'est pas correcte " : ce n'est pas le bon forum.

" réflechi avant ..... " : l'expression, écrite, parlée, gestuelle n'est pas toujours réfléchie, beaucoup " d'expressions " sont issues d'un comportement conditionné acquis et bien souvent inconscient, c'est pour cela que tu trouves le ton que j'emploie peu courtois, c'eût été le cas si je n'avais rien eu à proposer de constructif. Tu me connais très peu, par mes écrits dans ce forum, ceci explique aussi cela.

----------

## pilou254

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dommage, des choses intéressantes on été dites ici ... mais Anigel ++
> 
> Enjoy !

 

ça pourrait continuer, le plus dur c'est de trouver les bons réglages !...

----------

## boozo

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de parler politique, j'ai voulu traiter d'une manière objective, basée sur des faits réels, dans un " petit " encart, les déviances des politiques de ce pays, si il y a eu dérive selon toi, ça ne s'est pas passé à mon niveau, je ne cite personne, l'oeuvre de R. STALLMAN n'est pas un sujet qui se traite à la légère, le fait de remettre les choses à leur place ne signifie pas attaquer qui que ce soit, il faut savoir s'exposer et défendre une position, ne croit surtout pas que j'ai manqué de courtoisie, consciement ou inconsciement, envers un des membres de ce forum, ma politesse, bien au contraire, est ce que tu peux retouver de plus récurrent dans mes posts.

 

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Tu ne saisis pas, ma réponse n'a rien de personnel, si tu prend le temps d'y réfléchir, sans que ça te fasse perdre ton temps bien sur, tu comprendras que ma réponse est au contraire une opportunité de débat, en dehors de tout débat d'opinion, politique, dogmatique inévitablement stérile. Le truc c'est : " en fin de compte, ce gars il n'a rien contre moi, il argumente c'est tout ", rien de plus, rien de moins !

 

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> J'ai commencé à répondre à toutes ces remarques, tu verras, ce n'est pas le cas, je ne mord pas, j'argumente pour réveiller les consciences, ça fait partie de mon boulot.

 

Je ne sais pas quelle est ta "mission" exactement et bien que tu veuilles jouer de la sémantique, je trouve singulière la coloration de ton propos. Sans mettre davantage en exergue, le style utilisé laisse filtrer une certaine condescendance ; c'est ce qui est le plus troublant.

Mais soit ! Dont acte. Je m'abstiendrais ici d'ajouter d'autres arguments.

Cdlt.

M.

----------

## pilou254

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *pilou254 wrote:*   Loin de moi l'idée de parler politique, j........consciement ou inconsciement, envers un des membres de ce forum, ma politesse, bien au contraire, est ce que tu peux retouver de plus récurrent dans mes posts. 
> 
>  *pilou254 wrote:*   Tu ne saisis pas, ma réponse n'a rien de personnel, .......Le truc c'est : " en fin de compte, ce gars il n'a rien contre moi, il argumente c'est tout ", rien de plus, rien de moins ! 
> 
>  *pilou254 wrote:*   J'ai commencé à répondre ......... ça fait partie de mon boulot. 
> ...

 

Tu me prêtes des intentions pas très louables, c'est dommage, il ne faudrait pas en faire un cas personnel sur la place publique, pour tout ce qu'il y a de personnel il y a les mp, la condescendance n'a pas le droit de citer chez moi, je n'aime pas ça, de plus, dès que je peux tendre la main sur ce forum, je n'hésite pas, de la a être troublé ...

----------

## yoyo

Coupons court à cet échange s'il vous plait ! Il n'a rien à faire ici !

Revenons au débat originel : le post de Temet semble être passé inaperçu, je remets donc son lien La-loi-DADVSI-sera-adoptee-avant-fin-juin

Je me permets également de relayer l'appel de EUCD.INFO de contacter votre député "particulièrement les UMP, pour leur demander de dénoncer publiquement ce qui n'est ni plus, ni moins qu'un passage en force d'un texte qui sera quoiqu'il arrive inacceptable et inapplicable."

Pour le trouver un lien : http://www.ffii.org/~gibuskro/meplist/mon_depute.html par département puis circonscription. Sur la gauche du tableau vous retrouvez un lien vers sa page à l'assemblée nationale (avec mail/profil etc.) et sur la droite un lien EUCD.INFO pour voir sa fiche EUCD.INFO détaillant sa position concernant ce projet de loi.

Il me semble également important de contacter les sénateurs puisque ce "passage en force" sera constitué d'une commission mixte paritaire. Vous les trouverez ici : http://www.senat.fr/elus.html.

Nous sommes en république démocratique non ! Alors il est de notre devoir de nous exprimer ! Et pas seulement ici !

----------

## kwenspc

"passage en force", il semblerait que ça devienne le leitmotiv du gvt actuel    :Evil or Very Mad: 

cf la "privatisation" de gdf + fusion groupe suez.

Je sais que ça n'a aucun rapport avec DADVSI si ce n'est la méthode "superbement" démocratique utilisée...

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ce sont les symptômes d'une nation gravement malade
> 
> 

 

+1

----------

## lesourbe

apparement retenue la date du 22 juin (ca semble officieux)

jeudi prochain, quoi ...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon alors, ce thread va t'il est locké ou pas?

Ce serait dommage il est très interessant.

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Quand je vous dit qu'on va la faire cette révolution!!!   
> 
> /me recruteur de révolutionnaires

 

J'ai encore un pavé qui date de '68. A déjà servi mais n'a pas réussi à convaincre  :Sad: 

----------

## anigel

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon alors, ce thread va t'il est locké ou pas?

 

Disons simplement qu'il n'y aura pas d'autre rappel à l'ordre  :Wink:  .

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> J'ai encore un pavé qui date de '68. A déjà servi mais n'a pas réussi à convaincre 

 

 :Laughing:  c'est très joliment tourné ça !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Disons simplement qu'il n'y aura pas d'autre rappel à l'ordre  

 

 :Laughing:  CHEF! OUI CHEF !!    :Wink: 

désolé, j'ai pas pu m'empécher   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon et bien attendons le 22 ...

 Ma foi pour ma part ca vas se transformer en désobéissance civile, et ca m'aide à comprendre le comportement de certaines composantes de notre paysage électoral

(sisi le moustachu avec la verve acide et le poing vengeur armé d'un faux) ,

le temps d'organiser mon installation en Espagne ..

 Sinon je me sens légèrement troublé par l'échange écrit qu'il y as pu avoir entre deux de nos "collègues", 

par pitié ne vous tirez pas dans les pates,

ou du moins pas en public, en effet, 

il me semble que c'est le seul post que j'ai initié qui ne part pas en "freestyle"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Babali

Reste a voir s'il y aura des actions ce week-end. Car on a beau parler/penser autant qu'on veut, seuls les actions seront efficaces.

----------

## Nirna

Le projet DADVSI va être présenté au vote le 30/06 à l'Assemblée et au Sénat (source EUCD).

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste un petit complément au post de Nirna   :Wink: 

ndp: En faisant uniquement référence à la notion de respect des libertés individuelles sous jacente au projet DADVSI (car je ne souhaite pas déplacer ici le débat), il y a qd même qqch qui me déplait fortement dans la liste des "présidentiables" à contacter...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit : j'en ai m^ oublié le lien...

----------

## Temet

Je n'ai pas été particulièrement fan de la lettre à Nicolas Sarkozy ... c'est le ministre de l'intérieur il me semble, pas le premier ministre, ni celui de la culture et encore moins le Président.

Pour DADVSI, reste à savoir si la gauche saisira le Conseil Constitutionel ou pas et si ça peut changer quelque chose   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

(mes compétences politiques sont malheureusement très limitées  :Embarassed: )

----------

## sireyessire

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas été particulièrement fan de la lettre à Nicolas Sarkozy ... c'est le ministre de l'intérieur il me semble, pas le premier ministre, ni celui de la culture et encore moins le Président.
> 
> Pour DADVSI, reste à savoir si la gauche saisira le Conseil Constitutionel ou pas et si ça peut changer quelque chose  
> 
> (mes compétences politiques sont malheureusement très limitées )

 

je sais pas si la constitution est bafouée par ce texte, ils avaient sans doute pas pensé au p2p au moment de la rédaction.   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

C'est pas mon idée, j'ai juste lu "je ne sais plus haut" que la gauche saisirait le Conseil Constitutionnel ... maintenant faut encore trouver une raison pour justifier l'inconstitutionnalité de la chose. :/

----------

## pilou254

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est pas mon idée, j'ai juste lu "je ne sais plus haut" que la gauche saisirait le Conseil Constitutionnel ... maintenant faut encore trouver une raison pour justifier l'inconstitutionnalité de la chose. :/

 

Bonjour,

la dernière fois que la grande délinquance en col blanc à violé la constitution de la France, c'était, sauf erreur de ma part, lors du démentèlement d'EDF-GDF ( passage du statut d'EPIC en SA puis émission de titres sur les marchés internationaux ). La constitution interdit de déposseder notre nation de ses principaux organes vitaux.

A bien y réflechir, la chose était entendue depuis la création de cette immense structure industrielle en 1946 par un ministre " politiquement " totalement à l'opposé de la majorité actuelle, marcel Paul. A l'époque il n'a pas voulu que les propriétaires des moyens de production, transport et distribution du gaz et de l'électricité soient indeminisés suite à leur nationalisation ... il leur a donné le droit de percevoir un pourcentage, non pas sur le bénéfice, mais sur le chiffre d'affaire de ce géant de l'industrie pendant ..... 50 ans ! Qui dit mieux ? Juste retour des choses, aujourd'hui ces industriels d'hier récupèrent gratuitement ce qu'ils n'ont en fait jamais perdu grâce aux pratiques odieuses de la délinquance politico-financière française, et tout cela aux frais des français, bien évidement. Seule l'histoire peut nous faire comprendre que toutes ces manoeuvres ne sont pas d'origine politique, la politique est un art, ces pratiques sont mafieuses, la démocratie était en garde à vue prolongée, maintenant elle est condamnée avant d'être mise en examen, méfiez vous des contrefaçons. ( ceci n'est pas un avis, ni une opinion, ni la marque d'une quelconque sensibilité, rien de personnel en aucune façon, juste quelques conclusions basées sur des faits réels ).

----------

## Delvin

ba elle est liberticide cette loi, le conseil constitutionnel la renverra dans ses pénates et on verra dans 10 ans ...

enfin ... j'éspère ...

----------

## anigel

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est pas mon idée, j'ai juste lu "je ne sais plus haut" que la gauche saisirait le Conseil Constitutionnel ... maintenant faut encore trouver une raison pour justifier l'inconstitutionnalité de la chose. :/

 

L'abandon de l'article 1 (licence globale), entre le premier vote de l'assemblée avant Noël dernier, et la nouvelle mouture du texte, re-présenté en mars.

Bref, je ne venais pas vers vous pour ça, ce matin, mais simplement pour vous signaler que le compte rendu de la CMP de jeudi dernier vient de paraître sur le site du senat. Le vote a lieu demain, il est encore temps de faire connaître votre position à vos députés / sénateurs, par le biais de leur permanence. Bien souvent peu informés, et ne maîtrisant pas bien ce sujet extrêmement complexe, il y a de fortes chances que vous soyez écoutés.

----------

## Temet

Lisez le premier commentaire de ce billet > http://www.stopdrm.info/index.php?2006/06/27/93-stopdrm-denonce-le-faux-compromis-de-la-commission-mixte-paritaire

----------

## Zazbar

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Lisez le premier commentaire de ce billet > http://www.stopdrm.info/index.php?2006/06/27/93-stopdrm-denonce-le-faux-compromis-de-la-commission-mixte-paritaire

 

Ca fait peur ... O_O

----------

## kwenspc

En effet, c'est trés parlant. La nana y va franco. 

Ça rejoint assez bien ce que beaucoup pensent ici de notre "démocratie" et du mur qu'il y a entre le peuple et ceux qui dirigent le pays.

----------

## lesourbe

welcome to the real world neo,

ca étonne quelqu'un ?

----------

## Temet

Non, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle le dise, c'est tout  :Wink: 

J'espère qu'elle n'aura pas de problème pour avoir dit tout haut ce que tout le monde pense... tout haut aussi.

----------

## boozo

 *StopDRM-extract-badou wrote:*   

> -Ce que je ne comprends pas cest le silence des journalistes par rapport à cette loi.
> 
> -Les journalistes sont vérouillés, ils ont des intérêts eux aussi.
> 
> 

 

ouhè... voilà voilà voilà !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Temet

Bah, c'est étonnant qu'elle le dise, mais c'est pas une révélation.

Pourquoi on n'en parle pas dans les médias télévisés (oui parce que le taux de personnes sachant "télévisionner" est plus important que celui sachant lire) à votre avis???

Ils ne vont pas se tirer une balle dans le pied! lol

Surtout après l'exploit TF1, passer de la zik sans payer des droits d'auteur, c'est fort!!!! Plus t'as de fric et moins tu payes o_O'

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah, c'est étonnant qu'elle le dise, mais c'est pas une révélation.
> 
> Pourquoi on n'en parle pas dans les médias télévisés (oui parce que le taux de personnes sachant "télévisionner" est plus important que celui sachant lire) à votre avis???
> 
> Ils ne vont pas se tirer une balle dans le pied! lol
> ...

 

Ah mon avis, les chaines télévisées doivent être dans les premières à être d'accord avec cette loi :

- Si on regarde les films ou les series sur notre PC et pas à la télé, on ne participe pas au martelage des publicités.

- Si on télécharge illegalement, on n'achete pas non plus les DVDs sponsorisés TF1 et autre

- De plus, on ira pas acheter le service de streaming video proposé par les chaines nationales qui par dessus le marché obligent l'utilisation de windows XP et media player (j'ai essayé TF1, France 2, canal+, M6 et même arte).

Enfin mon avis, c'est qu'ils ont tout à y gagner avec cette loi. Ca ne fera pas exploser les ventes ou les taux d'audience, mais chez eux un sou est un sou.

Par contre, j'ai une question, quelle serait d'après vous le moyen utilisé pour que les données internet de l'utilisateur soient filitrées ?

J'ai lu quelque part que ca serait un logiciel fourni par le FAI et obligatoire à installer..Cela veut il dire que si on ne peut pas l'installer car on a pas windows chez soi, on ne pourra plus aller sur le net ? Parce que je doute qu'une version linux verra le jour...

Quelque part, ca n'est pas tant le fait de devoir installer un soft (quoique..si un peu) c'est surtout le fait que l'on sera peut être obliger d'utiliser un windows en tant que passerele..enfin moi, c'est comme ça que je le comprend et j'esperre avoir dit une imbécilité.

----------

## Temet

Vu le nombre de serveurs à tourner sous Linux, t'as pas à t'inquiéter! Jamais Windows ne deviendra une passerelle obligée pour le net ... surtout vu les pépètes que ça couterait à notre chère administration.

----------

## kwenspc

ce type de solution est totalement impraticable. C'est à des années lumières de la pratique. Ils pondent des lois et oublis de penser "realité". 

que ce soit les drm ou le filtrage internet etc... 

Moi j'attends de voir tous les problèmes techniques qui vont leur tomber au nez, ça va être rigolo (rire jaune cependant).

Le nombre de consommateur qui va beugler parce que son dvd à 30 euros avec bonus déconne sur son beau lecteur à 200euros!

les plaintes vont fusées. je vois pas comment il peut en être autrement!

Qui plus est, ça arretera aucunement le piratage (ça on le sait) et les companie comme les chaines de télévisions n'y gagneront rien, elles perdront au contraire.

(je sais déjà que sur ce forum nous sommes plusieurs a ne pas etre devenu client d'arte-vod parce que justement ils ont choisis une solution de merde)

Cependant ça pourra avoir un effet bénéfique : les autres pays auront la preuve que ce type de loi est totalement indepte.

Quoique vous me direz, on sait que les brevets logiciels sont foireux (cf les usa...) mais on vuet absolument les mettre en place ici aussi.

/me qui bichonne sa guillotine en attendant qu'elle reserve ^^

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vu le nombre de serveurs à tourner sous Linux, t'as pas à t'inquiéter! Jamais Windows ne deviendra une passerelle obligée pour le net ... surtout vu les pépètes que ça couterait à notre chère administration.

 

Oui c'est vrai. J'avais pas pensé à ça. J'avais pas pensé non plus aux modems/routeurs qui gèrent eux meme la connexion. Comme c'est marqué, ça obligerait grosso modo au grand public à revenir au modem tout court pour une connexion gerée par windows (Ah moins qu'un paquet sous linux serait développé). C'est pas faisable (Ah moins d'une autre solution que je vois pas).

Ah croire que les gars qui ont rajouté cette ligne n'ont pas pris le temps de consulter quelques experts histoire de voir si c'est faisable.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> c'est surtout le fait que l'on sera peut être obliger d'utiliser un windows en tant que passerele..enfin moi, c'est comme ça que je le comprend et j'esperre avoir dit une imbécilité.

 

C'est de ca que j'ai peur! Merde j'ai plus windows chez moi depuis un bout de temps, j'en ai même pas besoin, je joue que très rarement maintenant... Ma machine c'est avant tout un outil qui n'a jamais aussi bien fonctionné qu'aujourd'hui d'ailleur, pourquoi devrais-je revenir en arrière nan j'le crois pas, j'embête personne pourquoi on me fré ça... Si les politiques c'est des cons on a quand même des gens compétent dans notre pays je peux même pas imaginer que ca puisse arriver. La plupart des gens n'ont qu'une seule machine chez eux quand même... y'a persécution la... on est des martyr...

Naaaaaann mais de tte facon cette loi ne sera jamais appliqué c'est trop gros c'est pas possible...

EDIT: Bien sur que non c'est pas possible!Last edited by idodesuke on Thu Jun 29, 2006 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Je ne crois que pas une seule ligne de cette loi n'a été lue par aucun expert en quoi que ce soit  :Wink: 

(si je parle de corruption, y a un modo qui va me raler dessus???  :Laughing: )

----------

## Pixys

Ce qui serait interessant c'est de savoir comment les autres pays européens réagissent/vont réagir, car si mes souvenirs sont bons, il s'agit d'une directive européenne (dont on connait tous l'origine foireuse) à transposer dans le droit français.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas cet excellent site: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/29754-Rencontre-entre-Richard-Stallman-et-Segolene.htm

Je me garderai bien de commenter. Par contre, vous...  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

Baah c'est de bonne guerre: il faut avoir des arguments pour essayer de séduire le peuple.... maintenant il ne faut pas tomber dans le piège de la parole suivit de ...........rien du tout (mais je suis certain que leur objectif n'est pas de couillonner les Français), or c'est un peu la coutume en France et ce quelque soit la couleur politique (même si l'une est plus forte que l'autre).

----------

## anigel

J'ai eu la chance, malgré le timing très serré, de pouvoir discuter quelques minutes avec mon député cet après-midi (je l'ai contacté seulement mardi, après la mise en ligne du rapport de la CMP).

Il a fait preuve d'écoute, et s'est montré attentifs aux arguments du logiciel libre. Il m'a même demandé de lui rédiger un petit document sur la question, afin de pouvoir poser demain matin devant l'assemblée les questions qui s'imposent, ce que j'ai fait (bon OK, le document n'est pas si petit que ça...).

Rendez-vous donc demain matin 10H30, pour la discussion de ce projet de loi. D'ici là, je croise les doigts...

----------

## Pixys

bonne chance je ne me permettrais pas de parler à la place des autres, mais je suis avec toi au non de la liberté.

Tiens nous au courant, notamment en ce qui concerne le topos......

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui le souhaitent, la séance de ce matin sera retranmise en direct. Pour la visionner, si comme moi votre firefox ne veut pas avaler la page web dédiée:

```
mplayer http://wmt-live.event.oleane.net/seance-assemblee
```

----------

## Enlight

suspension de séance... j'ai raté quoi?

----------

## anigel

Rien du tout. La séance de vote au Sénat n'est pas encore terminée (mais ça ne va plus tarder, le vote a eu lieu il y a quelques minutes). La séance parlementaire reprendra dès que le texte sera revenu du Sénat.

----------

## kernelsensei

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/30062006/308/le-projet-de-loi-dadvsi-adopte-par-le-senat.html

Bon, moi je commence a reflechir serieusement a m'exiler au Quebec.... des compagnons de voyage ?

EDIT: Bon il reste l'assemblée, ici : http://assemblee-nationale.fr/12/seance/live-real.ram

EDIT2: ou là : http://assemblee-nationale.fr/12/seance/seancedirect-encapsule.asp

----------

## kwenspc

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/30062006/308/le-projet-de-loi-dadvsi-adopte-par-le-senat.html
> 
> Bon, moi je commence a reflechir serieusement a m'exiler au Quebec.... des compagnons de voyage ?
> 
> EDIT: Bon il reste l'assemblée, ici : http://assemblee-nationale.fr/12/seance/live-real.ram

 

pour ma part je suis déjà en Finlande. Mais ça risque devenir aussi ici. La norvège et la suède parait que c'est pas mal pour ça ^^

----------

## boozo

allez... 5 min de suspention... c'est vrai que 5 minutes pour révléchir sur ce texte ne ferait pas de mal   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@ Ani : ils ont utilisé ton rapport ou pas encore ?

----------

## anigel

C'est la première fois que je vois tenter de voter une loi en affamant les opposants....

----------

## boozo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est la première fois que je vois tenter de voter une loi en affamant les opposants....

 

au sens propre comme au figuré   :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

Tiens j'ai vu le ministre de la culture parler à l'assemblée, il disait que la loi pronait l'inter-opérabilité et le logiciel libre !

Il a aussi dit qu'un internaute téléchargeant un film ou de la musique sur internet, pour son usage personnel, ne risquerait plus d'aller en prison, au nom de la copie privée 

 :Shocked:  revirement de situation ou discours démago ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Tiens j'ai vu le ministre de la culture parler à l'assemblée, il disait que la loi pronait l'inter-opérabilité et le logiciel libre !
> 
> Il a aussi dit qu'un internaute téléchargeant un film ou de la musique sur internet, pour son usage personnel, ne risquerait plus d'aller en prison, au nom de la copie privée 
> 
>  revirement de situation ou discours démago ?

 

discours debile surtout.

jamais vu un ministre de la culture aussi fourbe et "acheté" (à jetter aussi...). 

Bon alors on se la fait c'te révolution ou pas?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Delvin

ca viens d'etre voté !

nous sommes donc des hors-la-loi ?

----------

## Temet

Pourquoi?

Je ne vois rien d'hors la loi en Gentoo.

Le cassage des protections est toujours autorisé à des fins d'interopabilité ... donc DECSS n'est pas illégal.

T'es hors la loi si tu télécharges le dernier Muse, mais ça tu l'étais déjà avant.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> ca viens d'etre voté !
> 
> nous sommes donc des hors-la-loi ?

 

Pas encore, il me semble qu'il faut attendre la mise en application !

----------

## anigel

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> nous sommes donc des hors-la-loi ?

 

La loi est votée, il faut maintenant que le conseil constitutionnel vérifie que la loi est conforme à la Constitution française, puis il faut publier les décrets d'applications (et vu comme le texte est clair, ça ne se fera pas en 2 coups de cueillère à pot). C'est seulement après que les vraies questions vont commencer à se poser. Mais ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps... Ensuite, effectivement, lire un DVD sous Linux devrait logiquement être déclaré illégal (art 7).

Bon, ben je suis bientôt en congés, je vous promets la version 3 de mon HOWTO Gentoo Media Box pour les vacances !

----------

## CryoGen

Il faut encore le decret d'application... normalement il ne verra jamais le jour (c'est mon avis)

Je suis au Mali et là pas de probleme niveau DADVSI XD

----------

## Pixys

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   ca viens d'etre voté !
> 
> nous sommes donc des hors-la-loi ? 
> 
> Pas encore, il me semble qu'il faut attendre la mise en application !

 

exact, ils doivent pondre un décret d'application; suivant les cas ça peut être rapide ou...........pas du tout! si si je vous jure, ya des tas de lois en France qui ne sont pas appliquées car non décrétées.

Maintenant le décret sortira pas avant septembre et si c'est le cas c'est qu'"ils" ont vraiment une grosse pression.

----------

## GNUtoo

La Davdsi est passe et je ne me rapelle plus ce que je risque(si je vais en france pendant les vacances)

c'est vrai que ca va sortir en septembre?

qu'est ce que je risque si:

* je telecharge de la musique libre par p2p sans drm(la musique et les programes)

*je lit des dvd sous linux avec libdvdcss

*je dit a qqn comment telecharger

*je cree un script qui permet de bypasser les protection dvd en le copiant sur le disque dur et je le difuse sur internet

*je donne une copie de vlc,xine a qqn

*je cree de la musique libre

Last edited by new_to_non_X86 on Fri Jun 30, 2006 8:24 am; edited 2 times in totalLast edited by GNUtoo on Fri Jun 30, 2006 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Delvin wrote:*   ca viens d'etre voté !
> 
> nous sommes donc des hors-la-loi ? 
> 
> Pas encore, il me semble qu'il faut attendre la mise en application ! 
> ...

 

Mon pere connaissait une femme qui travaillait dans une mairie. Elle etait chargée de lire le journal officiel pour recuperer les lois et les decret au fur et à mesure qu'ils sortaient... (séance decoupage lol) et ben pres de 70% de loi n'avait pas de decret (et n'en n'auront jamais d'apres elle) , trop dur à appliquer, trop de monde qui se retrouve dans l'illegalité pour rien etc... c'est pour ca que je dit que DADVSI est deja morte à 90%   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

vu tous les efforts qu ils y ont mis, j ai bien peur que le décret arrive sous peu.

----------

## Temet

C'est clair, c'est une directive européenne qui aurait dûe être réglée depuis longtemps, ils ne vont pas trainer.

----------

## CryoGen

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> vu tous les efforts qu ils y ont mis, j ai bien peur que le décret arrive sous peu.

 

Oula ne soit pas si optimiste   :Twisted Evil: 

Un decret d'application se n'est pas seulement : "aller on applique la loi" 

C'est comment on va la faire appliquer... tu as vu le bordel que ca va generer et les moyens qu'ils faudraient deployer pour appliquer correctement cette loi ? 

C'est pas gagner pour eux  :Wink: 

----------

## At0m3

On verra bien... Et même si ça passe, on aura droit à un branle-bas (orthographe à vérifié) de combat de la part des gens qui se réveilleront en s'apercevant qu'on leur a pondu une loi très liberticide dans le dos et que les journalistes n'ont une fois de plus pas correctement fait leur métier (pas assez vendeur sans doute, en ce moment, c'est le foot, et puis, les journalistes et les producteurs cinématographiques etc... s'entendent sans doute bien)

Et puis ils n'ont pas encore compris que l'internet est incontrolable, le cryptage ça existe, en passant par des logiciels aussi interessant que mute (dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un seul client dans l'arbre de portage) et allant jusqu'à des réseaux entièrement crypté tel que freenet. Ce sont des solutions encore en plein développement, mais qui ont déjà fait leur preuve.

Enfin, il reste que cette loi est aberrante et montre les méfaits de la gérontologieLast edited by At0m3 on Fri Jun 30, 2006 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GNUtoo

c'est pas le seul

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=GNUnet

http://www.gnu.org/software/gnunet/

y'as aussi une comparaison quelque part http://gnunet.org/faq.php3#compare

----------

## At0m3

J'ai mis mute et freenet à titre d'exemple, il en existe bien évidement d'autres. Pour gnunet, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas d'interface autre que gtk, je n'ai pas envie d'emerger tout gtk juste pour gnunet, surtout que je ne télécharge pratiquement plus. Et puis le mode texte, c'est pas super pratique pour ce genre de logiciel   :Wink:  .

Par contre, on aura des problèmes lorsque, par exemple, on aura un version copié dans sa voiture, et qu'on se fera arrêter par les policiers. Pareil avec votre lecteur/baladeur numérique, si vos chansons ne sont pas drmisés, vous aurez une amende...

----------

## geekounet

Heu en clair, qu'est-ce que je risque si je copie un album de musique en MP3 ou OGG et que je les met sur mon lecteur MP3 ?  Et avec la musique libre ? Et aussi si je lis un DVD sous Linux avec DeCSS ?

----------

## yuk159

Je ne sais pas ce que l'on risque mais le texte est passé en tout cas    :Confused: 

http://linuxfr.org/2006/06/30/21039.html

----------

## k-root

un decret d'application... dans 2 ans ? 5 ans ... ? plus ?

il faudrait encore attendre les premiere condanations pour que la loi soit effictevement appliqué.

Je m'inquiete pas.... des lois promulgés et jamais appliqué ca existe.

je me trompe pt-etre ?

[auto-moderation]

----------

## anigel

Vous pourrez trouver ici le texte de loi, dans sa version définitive.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut à tous ,

Merci Anigel , une bonne lecture pour ce week-end ! 

                                                                            @+

----------

## At0m3

 *k-root wrote:*   

> un decret d'application... dans 2 ans ? 5 ans ... ? plus ?
> 
> il faudrait encore attendre les premiere condanations pour que la loi soit effictevement appliqué.
> 
> Je m'inquiete pas.... des lois promulgés et jamais appliqué ca existe.
> ...

 

Des lois qu'ils te ressortiront comme bon leur semblera (je parle des personnes qui s'occupent de la justice -policier, juge etc...) ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   un decret d'application... dans 2 ans ? 5 ans ... ? plus ?
> 
> il faudrait encore attendre les premiere condanations pour que la loi soit effictevement appliqué.
> 
> Je m'inquiete pas.... des lois promulgés et jamais appliqué ca existe.
> ...

 

Je pense plutot qu'il parle de lois qui n'ont pas de decret d'application (environ 70% de nos lois tout de meme   :Laughing:  )

----------

## At0m3

Oups, désolé alors  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lesourbe

les decrets d'application qui fâchent passent plus souvent que les autres :

un qui fâche

----------

## lesourbe

provocation ?

 plutôt que de s'abstenir ou de voter connement

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

J'ai lu le texte de loi et les différents liens sur ce post. J'en suis arrivé à cette conclusion : 

Pour commencer, ce texte de loi voté par le sénat est inapplicable pour les particuliers. Comment vérifier ce qui est installé sur les machines des particuliers. Les premiers qui seront touchés seront les associations, les entreprises fournissant des logiciels libres comme Mandrake et les étudiants fournissant gratuitement le fruit de leur travail pour faire avancer l'informatique comme VLC qui permet notamment de visualiser la télévision sur votre ordinateur via la Freebox. 

Selon l'article 7 bis A, il sera obligatoire d'utiliser un logiciel qui comportera un logiciel espion qui permet de vérifier si vous avez l'autorisation d'utiliser ce média. Il est interdit aussi de désactiver ou d'analyser ce logiciel qui donc donne la possibilité d'analyser votre poste de travail voir même vos habitudes afin de mieux cibler les individus lors de campagnes publicitaire.

De plus, si un tel logiciel n'existe pas sur votre système d'exploitation vous serrez hors la loi bien qu'ayant acquis légalement ce film ou cette musique. Enfin, rien ne garanti que le logiciel sera fourni gratuitement, il est donc possible qu'en plus de payer le support vous payez aussi le logiciel vous permettant de le lire sur votre ordinateur.

Jamais un gouvernement dans le monde n'avait osé aller si loin en terme de concurrence déloyale. Il est inutile de faire un procès à Microsoft

pour le logiciel Media Player si plus tard on donne le monopole à certains société sur ces mêmes produits. Le gouvernement donne au pays fondateur des droits de l'homme une très mauvaise image.

Certaines sociétés ne pouvant lutter contre le logiciel libre ou s'adapter à ce nouveau modèle économique rendent celui-ci illégal avec l'aide du gouvernement.

Selon l'article 14 quater, le P2P est rendu illégal mais pas seulement lui, est rendu illégal tous logiciels permettant principalement d'échanger des données ainsi, les messageries instantanées, les serveurs Web peuvent devenir illégaux car peuvent servir à échanger des fichiers. Utilisant le logiciel Bitorrent pour échanger des fichiers légaux, je deviens hors la loi car certaines personnes l'utilisent pour s'échanger des fichiers illégaux.  On commercialise des voitures qui dépassent la limite de vitesse autorisé mais condamne-t-on Renault ou Peugeot pour les actes commis par leurs clients.

Selon l'article 14 quinquies, les fournisseurs d'accès devront à leur frais vous envoyez des courriels de sensibilisation sur le téléchargement de fichiers illicites ce qui pourrait s'apparenter à du Spam ce qui est illégal. Le résultat de cet article sera l'augmentation des tarifs des fournisseurs d'accès afin de compenser la somme perdue pour l'envoi de ces courriels  indésirables.

Selon l'article 15, il peut-être illégal d'accéder aux paroles ou même de remplir automatiquement les "tags" MP3 si le fournisseur du média le refuse ou ce service pourrait être payant.

Actuellement, le gouvernement refuse tout dialogue avec les associations. Le dialogue est à sens unique avec les majors. Matignon a même refusé de dialoguer avec Mr Stallman Richard le père fondateur du logiciel libre  et créateur de la "free software" et classé  au patrimoine mondial des biens "immatériels", comme les arts, la médecine ou les savoir-faire. J'éspère que ce texte de loi à été voté par des sénateurs qui ne possèdent pas assez de connaissances sur le sujet plutôt que leur vote n'ai été orienté par certaines sociétés. 

Donc, si l'analyse est correct , je propose de communiquer sur les blogs tant à la mode, vu qu'appararement cela n'interresse pas les journalistes. Non? 

Mais avant, d'envoyer des courriers je voudrais savoir si j'ai vraiment bien compris le texte ? Et si vous avez des idées pour compléter ce document.

Sinon pour les liens :

du 1er ministre :  http://blog.villepin.free.fr/

de Mr Sarkosy président de l'UMP : http://sarkozyblog.free.fr/

du gouvernement : http://gouvernement.blogmilitant.com/

de l'UMP :http://blog-ump.typepad.fr/blog/

Et aussi sur les sites des différents grands journaux

Envoyez aussi des courriels à vos deputés et vos élus locaux afin d'éxpliquer la situation.

Vous pouvez signer la pétition à cette adresse : http://eucd.info/petitions/index.php?petition=2

Au moment de l'écriture de ces lignes, 170618 personnes ont signées la pétition.

----------

## lesourbe

il manque des bouts, notablement :

comme l'impossibilité de lire un fichier protégé avec un player non-habilité (exit DeCSS)

interdit de le dev, d'en parler ou d'en faire la publicité. de contourner ces protections.

Par extension (cf les US) on pourrait voir les sociétés productrices de logiciels faire des procès contre les chercheurs en sécurité informatique (black/white hat, peu importe)

le P2P libre est rendu illégal, pas le propriétaire (un nouveau marché pour microsoft, un !) qui pourra inclure la gestion des DRM.

incrémentez le compteur du partie pirate francais, boycottez, on finira par parler de nous si on ne lache rien.

enfin bon, les laissez pas gagner si facilement.

----------

## kwenspc

Le parti pirate est tout sauf intéressant. je trouves les propositions dignes de gamins. rien que le nom déjà...

Ou alors il faut prendre ça à l'ironie (j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y aiut beaucoup de second degré ceendant...).

dans leur article sur la suppression des droits d'auteurs ils ne parlent que du consommateur, de l'internaute et du revendeur. Pas des auteurs eux mêmes...

fin bref il y a pas mal de "détails" comme ceux là qui font que cette initiative me semble bien bidon, inutile si ce n'est que ça renforcera peut-être l'opinion de certains contre notre avis sur la question des DRM, droits d'auteur etc...

et puis à peine quelques jours passent, ça y est "financez nous!"...ben voyons!

le lien "zataz"... 

enfin bref, une belle bouze qui n'est pas sans me rapeller certaines...

Oublions vite ça et écoutons un peu de musique sur le sujet ça ne fera pas de mal :  :Cool: 

http://www.musique-libre.org/static.php?op=musiqueIndex.php&npds=-1&album=6%20-%20NO%20DADVSI%20MIX%20CONTEST

----------

## idodesuke

ouaip j'ai vaguement vu leur site je suis un peu de l'avis de kwenspc.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Alors tout d'abord je n'ai rien d'un pirate je suis juste un utilisateur qui se demande ce que ce texte de loi va donner. C'est bien pour cela que je demande si j'ai bien compris.

Le fait d'envoyer des messages sur internet etait pour informer et demander des explications sur certains points.

Quand au pseudo Bouleetbil, c'est juste une BD que j'ai beaucoup lu étant petit. Maintenant, j'ai 30 ans une p'tite fille qui se porte bien, un boulot fixe... En terme de gamin on a fait pire.

Alors maintentant il est possible que je me sois mal exprimé dans ce cas je suis désolé et je n'ai jamais incité au piratage ou même de faire des donnations à Zataz???.  En plus, en terme de P2P je n'utilise que bitorrent pour récuperer des images ISO de distributions(  :Laughing:  ou le vilain pirate)

Je suis désolé du ton agréssif, mais sur ce coup je me suis senti un agréssé car a priori le message de kwenspc m'était destiné.

----------

## geekounet

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors tout d'abord je n'ai rien d'un pirate je suis juste un utilisateur qui se demande ce que ce texte de loi va donner. C'est bien pour cela que je demande si j'ai bien compris.
> 
> Le fait d'envoyer des messages sur internet etait pour informer et demander des explications sur certains points.
> ...

 

Je crois que t'as sauté le post de lesourbe qui suivait le tien  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ah non non bouletbill non non ça t'était pas destiné désolé   :Laughing: , j'aurais dû citer le message juste avant qui était de lesourbe  avec le lien " plutôt que de s'abstenir ou de voter connement"

et juste après le tiens lorsqu'il a dit "incrémentez le compteur du partie pirate francais, boycottez, on finira par parler de nous si on ne lache rien. "

Donc voilà c'est lesourbe la personne visée   :Rolling Eyes:    (et mes posts critiquent le parti pirates hein, rien de personnel donc)

Je n'ai rien dit sur ton post car il m'a bien éclairci les idées et surtout, j'aurais été bien présomptueux d'y répondre vu que je n'ai lu que des passages des textes de lois.

----------

## bouleetbil

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Desolé de mettre emporté pour rien méa coulpa

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah non non bouletbill non non ça t'était pas destiné désolé  , j'aurais dû citer le message juste avant qui était de lesourbe  avec le lien " plutôt que de s'abstenir ou de voter connement"
> 
> et juste après le tiens lorsqu'il a dit "incrémentez le compteur du partie pirate francais, boycottez, on finira par parler de nous si on ne lache rien. "
> 
> Donc voilà c'est lesourbe la personne visée     (et mes posts critiquent le parti pirates hein, rien de personnel donc)
> ...

 

Tu prends ca comme tu veux, ca reste une initiative, plus le compteur sera conséquent, plus ca aura l'air sérieux.

le parti pirate suédois a bien réussi à se faire entendre lui.

le nom c est pil poil dans la campagne de stopdrm (je crois) et reference au parti suédois.

 le contenu, bon, c est jeune, ca aura le temps de changer... certaines revendications sont extravagantes aussi, certes.

mais ca reste une initiative, et y en a pas beaucoup... 

une connerie peut-etre, mais une connerie qui pourrait etre médiatisée.

PS: je me sens pas trop jeune, mais surtout pas mouton.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Ah non non bouletbill non non ça t'était pas destiné désolé  , j'aurais dû citer le message juste avant qui était de lesourbe  avec le lien " plutôt que de s'abstenir ou de voter connement"
> 
> et juste après le tiens lorsqu'il a dit "incrémentez le compteur du partie pirate francais, boycottez, on finira par parler de nous si on ne lache rien. "
> 
> Donc voilà c'est lesourbe la personne visée     (et mes posts critiquent le parti pirates hein, rien de personnel donc)
> ...

 

Une initiative certes mais je doute que ça ait un impact, en tout cas pas un bon impact  :Neutral: 

Et le "parti pirate" suédois est nettement plus serieux dans ses revendications. Il garde bien la notion d'auteur pour les oeuvres culturelles, il parle aussi des libertés d'expressions de manière plus claire etc etc. fin globalement il est nettement plus concis, serieux et terre à terre que son homologue français.

Donc une initiative française à mon avis loupée, c'est dommage car en effet ça aurait pu avoir un certains poid.

----------

## yoyo

Cette loi sera inapplicable de toute façon.

Je m'explique : je possède un balladeur MP3 qui peut encoder directement en MP3 via une entrée ligne n'importe quelle donnée. Il me suffira donc de le relier à la sortie audio de mon pc ou de ma chaîne pour disposer d'une version MP3 expurgée de ces DRMs.

Certes il y aura peut-être une dégradation de qualité mais en étendant le procédé à du matériel plus évolué cela ne devient plus un problème : certaines platines CD sont équipés de sorties audio optiques/numériques (pour les brancher sur des amplis par exemple). Reste alors à enregistrer le flux obtenu à l'aide d'une carte son équipé d'une entrée numérique et d'encoder le tout. Et une fois cela fait, on peut enfin profiter normalement des morceaux obtenus en toute légalité comme bon nous semble.

C'est contraignant mais pas besoin d'être un codeur fou pour y parvenir, c'est à la portée de tous ! Et ceux possédant ce type de matériel pourraient ensuite mettre les morceaux obtenus à disposition de ceux ne l'ayant pas (mais possédant les originaux) et ainsi leur rendre leur liberté et leur vie privée.

EDIT : on revient sur le sujet svp !

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Cette loi sera inapplicable de toute façon.
> 
> Je m'explique : je possède un balladeur MP3 qui peut encoder directement en MP3 via une entrée ligne n'importe quelle donnée. Il me suffira donc de le relier à la sortie audio de mon pc ou de ma chaîne pour disposer d'une version MP3 expurgée de ces DRMs.

 

ton baladeur est illégal selon DADVSI

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Cette loi sera inapplicable de toute façon.
> 
> Je m'explique : je possède un balladeur MP3 qui peut encoder directement en MP3 via une entrée ligne n'importe quelle donnée. Il me suffira donc de le relier à la sortie audio de mon pc ou de ma chaîne pour disposer d'une version MP3 expurgée de ces DRMs. 
> 
> ton baladeur est illégal selon DADVSI

 Ainsi que tous les possesseurs de Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum par exemple. Et aussi tous ceux possédant un lecteur DVD de salon (qui sont en général équipés d'une sortie optique/numérique).   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je souhaite bien du courage aux personnes devant rédiger le décret d'application ...

----------

## ttgeub

http://linuxfr.org/~LiNuCe/22087.html

La cerise sur le gateau ...

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour l'huile ttypub ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lesourbe

déjà posté sur ce thread, mais c'était apparement passé inapercu  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc, apres ma p'tite crise d'énervement   :Embarassed:  , je voulais savoir si le fait de fournir un LiveCD avec player Mp3, multimédia et client P2P était déjà illégal ? Ou faut-il attendre un décret d'application ?

J'ai pas bien saisi cette notion.

----------

## anigel

Le problème est que cette loi, si elle laisse une part importante d'avantages aux majors de l'industrie musicale, et aux principaux éditeurs de logiciels, mentionne aussi, mais avec fort peu de détails, le droit à l'interopérabilité.

Etant donné ce manque de précision, la seule chose qu'on puisse réellement affirmer aujourd'hui, c'est que si l'influence de la sphère de la haute économie culturelle continue à s'exercer sur le gouvernement, on peut craindre des décrets d'applications catastrophiques, qui ne laisseraient d'autres choix que le retours à des réseaux parallèles, pour continuer à faire avancer le logiciel libre. La première résultante serait alors d'amener le développement du libre à se confondre avec les actuels réseaux de warez / piratage / hack. Un bel avenir en perspective !

Pour le cas particulier du p2p, j'attend de pied ferme le décret d'application qui en parlera. Avec un peu de chance, Vivendi Universal pourra alors être attaqué par n'importe abonné à World of Warcraft, dont les mises à jour sont distribuées par bittorrent. Il suffirait alors d'une petit manque de précision dans la rédaction du décret pour que cette loi se retourne contre l'un de ses principaux bénéficiaires, à priori.

Patience...

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc, la loi étant déjà votée au senat elle est applicable même sans décret.

Alors encore deux autres questions, je ne sais pas si l'endroit pour la poser mais bon. Si un particulier publie un site Web sur un serveur français il dépend des lois françaises. Mais, si ce même site est hébergé sur un serveur d'un autre pays, il dépend des lois de ce pays ? Ensuite, il me semble que le droit européen prime sur le droit français donc si une directive Europeene venait à sortir elle pourrait supplenté cette loi ?

----------

## At0m3

Mais les clients sont bel et bien en France, donc ouais, on coupe la poire en deux en faite  :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Donc, la loi étant déjà votée au senat elle est applicable même sans décret.
> 
> Alors encore deux autres questions, je ne sais pas si l'endroit pour la poser mais bon. Si un particulier publie un site Web sur un serveur français il dépend des lois françaises. Mais, si ce même site est hébergé sur un serveur d'un autre pays, il dépend des lois de ce pays ? Ensuite, il me semble que le droit européen prime sur le droit français donc si une directive Europeene venait à sortir elle pourrait supplenté cette loi ?

 

C'est juriquement faux; c'est pas parce qu'une loi est votée au Sénat qu'elle est appliquable directement: toutes les lois passent entre le Sénat et l'Assemblée Nationale (c'est la navette) simplement ici il s'agit essentiellement de modifications sur une ou des lois existant déjà donc elle ne requiert pas de décret d'application...

En ce qui concerne la primauté du droit européen, c'est exact, ce qu'il se passe c'est que le droit français est généralement plus restricif que le droit européen. Concernant notre affaire, cela veut dire que le gouvernement français doit faire une loi au minimum aussi restrictive que ce que demande Bruxelles, libre à lui si il veut aller plus loin.

site que tout le monde devrait connaitre car "nul n'est sensé ignoré la loi" (principe de base du droit français):legifrance

----------

## anigel

La loi qui existe déjà est celle relative au droit d'auteur (appelée copyright dans les autres pays). Celle que nous avons vu apparaître modifie (un peu) cette dernière, mais elle constitue aussi, et surtout, un nouvel ensemble de textes de loi, là où la législation française laissait jusque-là un grand vide. C'est par certains côté un progrès (un ado qui télécharge le dernier Lorie ne risquera plus d'envoyer son père en prison avec  300 K  d'amende), mais toutes les nouvelles dispositions relatives à l'interopérabilité n'existaient absolument pas jusque-là, et la jurisprudence avait toujours plus ou moins consacré le principe, au prétexte que chacun est libre de pouvoir jouir comme il l'entend, d'oeuvres acquises légalement. D'où la nécessité de décrets d'applications, puisqu'un vide juridique vient d'être comblé.

Je passe brièvement sur la partie consacrée aux logiciels libres, qui ne sont ni plus ni moins qu'un retour en force déguisé des brevets logiciels (et là, effectivement, le législateur français est allé beaucoup plus (trop) loin que la directive européenne. Laquelle doit, de plus, être révisée à l'automne prochain... D'où "l'inapplicabilité" de ce texte, pondu trop vite, rédigé sous influence, et très mal pensé.

En l'état actuel des choses, le texte a été approuvé par le sénat (quasi-vide), puis par le parlement (à vue de nez, 30 députés présents, sur les 577 élus : ne l'oubliez pas au moment des prochaines législatives). Il reste à valider la constitutionnalité de la chose (est-ce compatible avec notre Constitution), puis à rédiger les fameux décrets d'application, qui vont définir comment vont se passer les choses : comment obliger les FAI à contrôler nos accès, alors que c'est techniquement totalement impossible, comment contrôler l'accès aux codes sources interopérants, sachant que tous les développeurs du monde vont migrer leurs données à l'étranger. Allons-nous vers un filtrage du net comme on le connaît en Chine ? Encore une fois : inapplicable !

----------

## Temet

C'est bien mignon tout ça.

Je suis d'accord quand on dit : "souvenez vous en aux prochaines élections".

Seulement on est 2% de la population à être au courant, les médias ayant (eu) tout intérêt à ce que la loi passe le plus vite et avec le moins de remous possible. Même mon pater, passionné de politique et dévoreur de journaux écrits/radios/télévisés n'en entendait jamais parler, ne savait pas qu'il y avait une mesure d'urgence. J'en parlais avec un pote musicien fin 2005 (avant mon exil) et il me croyait pas : "La SACEM est là pour défendre les artistes, ils s'en foutent de tes logiciels libres à la con".

Cette loi a été passée et votée sous le manteau (des citoyens) ... et à moins que les prochaines élections se jouent à 0.5%, cette loi n'y jouera que dalle.

Quand bien même, je me prends pour exemple : un mec qui par principe ne vote pas car de droite ou de gauche, il ne les aime pas. J'ai fait une exception pour 2002, le 2ième tour. Mais pour les présidentielles ... moi je veux bien, mais y a qui à gauche??? Et ce depuis des années! Y a pas un chat, c'est un parti fantôme ... Je vote Stallman??? Quand bien même, la gauche qui ne s'est pas déplacée le jour avant leur vacances mérite t'elle que je vote pour elle? Est ce que je me casse un jour avant du taf par flemmite aigue moi (sans perdre mon poste)???

Désolé de déraper un peu sur le terrain politique mais c'est quand même lié à DADSVI.

Bref, il reste quoi à faire, à part quitter la France??

----------

## lesourbe

il faudrait réussir à médiatiser l'affaire. oui c est pas facile.

----------

## Temet

Tu ne peux pas la médiatiser car ça n'arrangerait pas les médias!

La France est comme n'importe quel pays, prétendre que les médias sont libres est totalement faux. On t'apprend ce qu'on veut te faire apprendre et on te fait croire ce qu'on veut te faire croire.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Tu ne peux pas la médiatiser car ça n'arrangerait pas les médias!
> 
> La France est comme n'importe quel pays, prétendre que les médias sont libres est totalement faux. On t'apprend ce qu'on veut te faire apprendre et on te fait croire ce qu'on veut te faire croire.

 

j'ai dit que c'était pas facile.

----------

## Babali

On te vend des voitures qui polluent alors qu'on sait en faire qui polluent moins, qui consomment moins, qui ont une meilleurs durée de vie etc... vivement la voiture opensource :p D'ailleurs si tu lis le mode d'emplois d'une voiture il est clairement dit Attention ! il ne faut pas respirer derrière le pot d'échappement, c'est très toxique. Et a Paris on respire quoi ? ...

----------

## Temet

C'est le même principe que la DADVSI.

Tu penses vraiment que c'est impossible d'utiliser autre chose que ce foutu moteur à combustion? Non ... mais tu fous l'économie mondiale en l'air. Juste pour sauver notre planète??? Sérieux, l'économie c'est plus important.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est le même principe que la DADVSI.
> 
> Tu penses vraiment que c'est impossible d'utiliser autre chose que ce foutu moteur à combustion? Non ... mais tu fous l'économie mondiale en l'air. Juste pour sauver notre planète??? Sérieux, l'économie c'est plus important.

 

c'est a cause des gens qui disent "on peut rien changer" qu'on ne peut rien changer.

Si tout le monde était conscient du contraire, les choses changeraient.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais tu sais, avec des "si" ...  :Wink: 

EDIT : ceci dit, je suis bien content que le dernier album de Muse acheté lundi ne soit pas DRMisé (eh oui RDDV, y a des gens qu'ils utilisent des logiciels libres que même ils achètent des CDs, et des DVDs ... et vont même au ciné!).

Oui car j'essayais de me convaincre de ne pas l'acheter s'il était DRMisé ... sans être certain d'y arriver ... merde c'est Muse quoi!  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui mais tu sais, avec des "si" ... 
> 
> EDIT : ceci dit, je suis bien content que le dernier album de Muse acheté lundi ne soit pas DRMisé (eh oui RDDV, y a des gens qu'ils utilisent des logiciels libres que même ils achètent des CDs, et des DVDs ... et vont même au ciné!).
> 
> Oui car j'essayais de me convaincre de ne pas l'acheter s'il était DRMisé ... sans être certain d'y arriver ... merde c'est Muse quoi! 

 

Pareil, j'ai hésité quand j'ai acheté mon DVD Live de Nigthwish (+ album) ^^, j'avais peur que ça soit DRMisé. Yavait rien de marqué, mais ça veut pas forcement dire qu'yen a pas ... Mais finalement aucun pb  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Non mais c'était pour une question de "bonne conscience", avant j'achetais avec ou sans DRMs car ça m'a jamais empêché de les lire et les ripper  :Wink: 

Désolé pour cette incartade qui ma foi n'est pas si éloignée du sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   C'est le même principe que la DADVSI.
> 
> Tu penses vraiment que c'est impossible d'utiliser autre chose que ce foutu moteur à combustion? Non ... mais tu fous l'économie mondiale en l'air. Juste pour sauver notre planète??? Sérieux, l'économie c'est plus important. 
> 
> c'est a cause des gens qui disent "on peut rien changer" qu'on ne peut rien changer.
> ...

 

Le problème est que la société est diviser par classe social qui n'ont pas les mêmes intérêts et en l'état actuel des choses ou tout est basé sur le capital et non le bien-être des humains de cette société et de l'humanité c'est une pure illusion de que croire que les choses vont changer au contraire il y a plutôt une grosse régression sur la cappacité de vivre ensemble...Il faudrait une grosse crise mondial, même une grosse guerre mondial ou une invasion d'extra-terrestres pour que les humains redeviennent solidaires et trouvent d'autres objectifs que le fric... 

                                                                                          @+

----------

## lesourbe

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème est que la société est diviser par classe social qui n'ont pas les mêmes intérêts et en l'état actuel des choses ou tout est basé sur le capital et non le bien-être des humains de cette société et de l'humanité c'est une pure illusion de que croire que les choses vont changer au contraire il y a plutôt une grosse régression sur la cappacité de vivre ensemble...Il faudrait une grosse crise mondial, même une grosse guerre mondial ou une invasion d'extra-terrestres pour que les humains redeviennent solidaires et trouvent d'autres objectifs que le fric... 

 

on en est là

----------

## Pixys

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Oui mais tu sais, avec des "si" ... 
> 
> EDIT : ceci dit, je suis bien content que le dernier album de Muse acheté lundi ne soit pas DRMisé (eh oui RDDV, y a des gens qu'ils utilisent des logiciels libres que même ils achètent des CDs, et des DVDs ... et vont même au ciné!).
> 
> Oui car j'essayais de me convaincre de ne pas l'acheter s'il était DRMisé ... sans être certain d'y arriver ... merde c'est Muse quoi!  
> ...

 

[HS] trop de la balle Nightwish [/HS]

 *Quote:*   

> on en est là

 

c'est du lard ou du cochon ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> on en est là

 

Stallman, president of the world. 

il a tout dit !!!!!!

                                                                       @+

----------

## Babali

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Le problème est que la société est diviser par classe social qui n'ont pas les mêmes intérêts et en l'état actuel des choses ou tout est basé sur le capital et non le bien-être des humains de cette société et de l'humanité c'est une pure illusion de que croire que les choses vont changer au contraire il y a plutôt une grosse régression sur la cappacité de vivre ensemble...Il faudrait une grosse crise mondial, même une grosse guerre mondial ou une invasion d'extra-terrestres pour que les humains redeviennent solidaires et trouvent d'autres objectifs que le fric...

 

En fait si les extraterrestres venaient nous voir ca ferais un ethnocide... je sais plus ou j'ai vu ca lol, un ethnocide c'est le choc entre deux civilisation ayant un enorme decalage culturel et scientifique (je crois encore une fois :p)

----------

## cylgalad

Je ne crois pas aux partis mais cette nouvelle m'a bien amusé, pirate et fier de l'être !

Personne n'est illégal !

----------

## lesourbe

Argl

 *Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres wrote:*   

> [...]je tiens à souligner qu'ont circulé sur Internet toutes sortes de fausses rumeurs.[...]

 

certainement veut-il parler de ceci

la vérité toute droite sortie de la bouche d'un blanchisseur.

----------

## kernelsensei

Aller, je fais remonter le thread avec comme nouveauté : ceci  :Sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

le coup de grâce  ...

----------

## kopp

Pfoulala,

heureusement que je me barre bientot de ce pays...

Suède, me voilà !!!

Ah zut, c'est pas mieux là bas... bon bah...

----------

## idodesuke

J'aimerais bien savoir quels sont les pays les moins strict vis a vis du p2p?

----------

## lesourbe

que la france ?

la belgique, l espagne, les etats-unis, la norvege, le portugal, le lichenstein, la chine, l afghanistan, le ....

tu veux pas poser ta question dans l'autre sens, stp ?

----------

## idodesuke

Pas par rapport a la France, en général... de tte façon la france marche à coté d'ses pompes.

----------

## El_Goretto

Blonk!

Ca, c'est fait...

Je prédis une hausse des ventes de lubrifiants dans les jours à venir. Ou pas.

----------

## titoucha

Avec cette nouvelle "chose" tu ne peut plus charger l'image iso de la Gentoo avec un logiciel de p2p c'est illégal, on croit rêver   :Twisted Evil: 

Vive l'ultra capitalisme   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Avec cette nouvelle "chose" tu ne peut plus charger l'image iso de la Gentoo avec un logiciel de p2p c'est illégal, on croit rêver  
> 
> Vive l'ultra capitalisme   

 

non on en est pas là ... y a des trucs pire, mais ca non.

----------

## antoine_

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Avec cette nouvelle "chose" tu ne peut plus charger l'image iso de la Gentoo avec un logiciel de p2p c'est illégal, on croit rêver  :twisted: 
> 
> Vive l'ultra capitalisme  :twisted:  :twisted: 
> 
> non on en est pas là ... y a des trucs pire, mais ca non.

 

D'après le lien donné par kernel_sensei :

 *Quote:*   

>  les logiciels manifestement destinés à la mise à disposition du public d'oeuvres ou objets protégés sont illégaux en soi.

 

Autrement dit bittorrent, qui sert notamment à télécharger des iso, est illégal.

Maintenant je me pose une question : FTP peut également servir à mettre à disposition du contenu soumis au droit d'auteur. On pourrait dire la même chose de HTTP. Tout échange deviendra-t-il illégal ? G[/code]are à la jurisprudence...

----------

## kopp

Je pense qu'on devrait déclarer internet illégal, ainsi que les ordinateurs : ils permettent de mettre à la disposition du public des prduits protégés par droit d'auteurs.....

----------

## lesourbe

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]Autrement dit bittorrent, qui sert notamment à télécharger des iso, est illégal.
> 
> 

 

certes, mais le fait de l'utiliser pour récupérer quelque chose qui n'est pas protégée par le droit d'auteur ne l'est pas.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'on devrait déclarer internet illégal, ainsi que les ordinateurs : ils permettent de mettre à la disposition du public des prduits protégés par droit d'auteurs.....

 

le mégaphone, le téléphone (portable ou autre), deux pots de yahourt vide et une ficelle ,... la liste est longue.

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai lu les documents que vous avez donné en lien et d'après ce que j'ai compris, le logiciel libre serai laisé ? Mais j'ai pas vraiment compris en quel sens et quel en serait l'impact (si j'ai pas mal interpreté ).

Bon, si j'ai compris, je repartir sur du 512K cas, ca m'evitera la tentation comme ça.

----------

## dapsaille

Dans l'absolu, si cette loi est appliquée stricto-sensu 

en effet un simple serveur HTTP deviendras illégal

(Apache car IIS sauras proposer une gestion des drm).....

Je ne vois pas d'issue fâce à cette situation si ce n'est la désobéissance civile ..

 Un point me gêne je lis par ci par la "je suis trop tenté" ou "pirate et fier de l'être",

complètement abruti .... ca justifie cette loi ... le net n'est pas "open bar" pour tous les softs,musiques et autres jeux,

il est anormal de downloader le dernier jeu vidéo à la mode ou la dernière musique ...

et du coup, grâce à ces parasites qui infestent la comunauté du libre on est mis dans le même sac ...

entre les "anarchistes" du web qui n'en ont rien à péter du web et les gens qui comme moi achètent leurs jeux linux 

ou bien les "oldies" type dune2 pour pouvoir profiter d'un nouveau moteur de jeu afin de rester dans la légalité,

pour le gouvernement aucune distinction ...

La honte sois sur ces personnes ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce n'est pas de l'anarchisme que de s'échanger de la musique par P2P. C'est de l'amitié. Tu vas me dire que cette amitié tuerai toute industrie de la culture. C'est tout simplement faux si la loi était faite correctement (c'est à dire dans l'intéret générale et non pas dans le but de faire perdurer des maisons de disque devenu technologiquement caduques).

En moyenne un artiste touche 4% du prix d'un CD. Précisions : les superstar, elles, touchent plus de 4% de chaque CD (elles peuvent elles-meme négocier leur contrat). Cela implique que l'immense majorité des artistes (moins connus) ne touche, pour ainsi dire, rien (en fait la maison de disque considère qu'elle est prestataire de service auprès de l'artiste et qu'elle se rémunère avec les ventes de CD).

Autre moyenne : un français achète entre 2 et 3 CDs par ans. À 20 le CD, fait le calcul de l'argent qui revient aux artistes. Allez, je l'ai fait pour toi : 4% * 50 = 2 !

Bref, en instaurant une taxe de 2/an sur les connexions Internet (la fameuse "licence globale") reversée directement aux artistes, ces derniers se porteraient aussi bien qu'aujourd'hui. Mieux : l'argent en provenance de cette taxe pourrait etre bien mieux reversé que l'argent des CDs aujourd'hui (une courbe logarithmique fonction de la popularité).

Si l'idée d'une taxe ne plait pas à tout le monde, il y a une alternative plus "citoyenne" : l'obligation d'intégrer à tout "player" de musique un bouton servant à reverser 1 à l'artiste en train d'etre joué. Appuyez deux fois par an sur le bouton et, encore une fois, l'industrie de la musique en France ne s'en porte pas plus mal qu'aujourd'hui. Techniquement ceci est tout à fait réalisable.

Remarquez je parle de l'industrie de la musique mais l'autre aspect essentiel est celui de l'accès à la culture. Le P2P c'est la possibilité de découvrir des milliers d'artistes à coté desquels ont serait passé.

Mais voilà : les majors ont payé cette loi (c'est un secret de Polichinel) qui va plonger dans l'inculture ou l'illégalité (avec en guise de risque jusqu'à 300000 d'amende et 3 ans de prison) ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de débourser 20 pour s'acheter un CD ou un DVD.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Meme chose pour les DVD et les jeux vidéos (disons que l'on monte la licence globale à 10/an pour le tout). Quant aux logiciels ils devraient tous etre libres !

Note : Au delà de toute idéologie aveugle, ce discours que je tiens est aussi celui de RMS.

----------

## razer

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Un point me gêne je lis par ci par la "je suis trop tenté" ou "pirate et fier de l'être",
> 
> complètement abruti .... ca justifie cette loi ... le net n'est pas "open bar" pour tous les softs,musiques et autres jeux,
> ...

 

Certes, je suis d'accord avec toi sur point, mais pas sur le fait que l'existence d'abrutis justifie de faire une loi qui ne l'est pas moins

De plus, comme me disait un copain musicien pro : "je suis fier que l'on puisse trouver ma musique sur Emule, c'est pour moi la meilleure assurance de pérénité"

Il n'y a guère que les majors et les stars de pacotille à 100 millions d'albums vendus qui s'en plaignent : les pauvres, ils ne pourront pas changer leur ferrari ou s'acheter une 10ème maison secondaire, pitié pour eux...

----------

## dapsaille

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas de l'anarchisme que de s'échanger de la musique par P2P. C'est de l'amitié. Tu vas me dire que cette amitié tuerai toute industrie de la culture. C'est tout simplement faux si la loi était faite correctement (c'est à dire dans l'intéret générale et non pas dans le but de faire perdurer des maisons de disque devenu technologiquement caduques).
> 
> En moyenne un artiste touche 4% du prix d'un CD. Précisions : les superstar, elles, touchent plus de 4% de chaque CD (elles peuvent elles-meme négocier leur contrat). Cela implique que l'immense majorité des artistes (moins connus) ne touche, pour ainsi dire, rien (en fait la maison de disque considère qu'elle est prestataire de service auprès de l'artiste et qu'elle se rémunère avec les ventes de CD).
> 
> Autre moyenne : un français achète entre 2 et 3 CDs par ans. À 20 le CD, fait le calcul de l'argent qui revient aux artistes. Allez, je l'ai fait pour toi : 4% * 50 = 2 !
> ...

 

Quel plaisir de voir un argumentaire développé :p

 Quoi qu'il en sois,

je suis contre la license globale tout simplement car je ne consomme pas de musique (pour reprendre ce cas particulier) 

de la facon dont tout le monde la consomme (hééé mais c'est un produit on dirait en fait :p )

je paye directement aux boites de productions mes cds et tout le monde est content,

je suis contre car je ne veux pas payer pour la star académie, je suis contre car je ne veux pas payer pour ceux qui vont télécharger des gigas de musique pour rien, je suis contre car ce prix bougeras dans le temps, je suis contre car cela ne permettras pas pour autant aux "petits" artistes de percer 

(exemple les radios libres .... hum humm)

Et puis pense tu réellement que le petit WaRlOrDz vas payer cette license? 

si il ne la paye pas , qui vas vérifier, avec quel budget ? sous quelle condition technique....

Ce que je disais c'etait que la "communaut" (qui existe dans le libre ou que l'on fabrique à travers cette license) seras toujours pourrie par des individus ne respectant pas les règles, cette loi est devenue un fourre-tout (prix des cd trops chers, allez hop on pirate, oeuvres pourries, allez hop on pirate, drm,allez hop on pirate, quoi on veut me surveiller (lu sur un forum ou le mec utilise Windows Vista B2), je pirate .....

Bref je préferrais le bon vieux temps des débuts de Fairlight ou Paradogm ou on s'échangeait des disquettes 720ko sous le manteau mais ou on allait aussi acheter le jeu (370 Fr déja à l'époque) ...

 Ce que je veux dire , c'est que aussi bien coté consommateur que dirigeants on fourre tout dans cette loi en espérant la faire passer en force.

Un peu de segmentation ne ferait pas de mal :p

----------

## lesourbe

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Un point me gêne je lis par ci par la "je suis trop tenté" ou "pirate et fier de l'être",
> 
> 

 

c'est pas le soucis ... maintenant c'est "pirate" ou "retourne sous windows et abandonne la notion de vie privée".

Comment puis-je continuer à acheter des DVDs maintenant que j'ai interdiction de les lire ?

soit je fais sans ... soit je fais sans.

----------

## dapsaille

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
>  Un point me gêne je lis par ci par la "je suis trop tenté" ou "pirate et fier de l'être",
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tu n'as pas tord sur le fond mais je trouve que la forme manque de style =

"Je suis obligé d'utiliser des moyens dits de "pirate" pour lire mon dvd acheté légallement et je souhaites que cela cesse"

Serais plus approprié afin de te différencier du pécore décérébré 

"Je suis obligé de télécharger des jeux piratés car j'ai un pc à 2000 mais pas de sous pour me payer un jeu"

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## idodesuke

Quelqu'un qui achète une connexion internet a automatiquement accès à un tout c'est normal qu'il paye pour tout ca, les gens qui ne téléchargent pas demandent un débit plus faible ils paieront moins cher et alors ca me parrait normal a moi!

Même pas besoin d'être en 1024 pour jouer à un jeu ligne! et un 512 c'est suffisant (plus long mais suffisant) pour gentoo... et puis si des gens ont accès à énormément de choses et qu'ils n'en profitent pas c'est qu'ils sont un peu deumeuré aussi...

Maintenant pour moi c'est au FAI de récupérer les sous en même temps que l'abonnement et ca me parrait normal, reste a ne pas abuser mais jusqu'a 10 euros (voir même fonction du débit!) je pense que ca reste raisonnable. Actuellement je paie 30 euros ma connexion chez free; chez AOL l'année dernière j'étais à 40 euros pour moins que ça (et encore je ne suis pas dégroupé comme quoi ça va encore évoluer)!

Les prix des abonnements ont baissé... une taxe pour le téléchargement me parrait être une bonne idée d'autant qu'il est possible de choisir son débit! Pourquoi vouloir un énorme débit si c'est pour l'utiliser à moitié pas de distinction la taxe pour tout le monde... c'est du chipotage ca.

C'est sur la redistribution des sous-sous que j'ai du mal à me faire une idée mais il y a forcément moyen de faire quelque chose de bien! C'est de ca qu'il aurait fallu discuter! Pour moi il est là le point sensible...

Voila ça me semble être la seule solution raisonnable...

Mais maintenant on s'en fiche que peut-on faire de plus...? 

De chipotages en chipotages en passant par les lobbies on en arrive à ça...

----------

## lesourbe

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais maintenant on s'en fiche que peut-on faire de plus...? 
> 
> 

 

passer le mot ... prevenir des déconvenus d'utilisation dans des cas pratiques, parler des choses qui fâchent 

et appeler au boycott.

----------

## k-root

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais maintenant on s'en fiche que peut-on faire de plus...? 
> 
> 

 

prier !  ->  http://consomme.free.fr/

----------

## titoucha

Heheheh on en revient à l'ultracapitalisme.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un qui achète une connexion internet a automatiquement accès à un tout c'est normal qu'il paye pour tout ca, les gens qui ne téléchargent pas demandent un débit plus faible ils paieront moins cher et alors ca me parrait normal a moi!
> 
> Même pas besoin d'être en 1024 pour jouer à un jeu ligne! et un 512 c'est suffisant (plus long mais suffisant) pour gentoo... et puis si des gens ont accès à énormément de choses et qu'ils n'en profitent pas c'est qu'ils sont un peu deumeuré aussi...
> 
> Maintenant pour moi c'est au FAI de récupérer les sous en même temps que l'abonnement et ca me parrait normal, reste a ne pas abuser mais jusqu'a 10 euros (voir même fonction du débit!) je pense que ca reste raisonnable. Actuellement je paie 30 euros ma connexion chez free; chez AOL l'année dernière j'étais à 40 euros pour moins que ça (et encore je ne suis pas dégroupé comme quoi ça va encore évoluer)!
> ...

 

faut bien voir que 20 Mbits en down qu'on te propose c'est absurde en soi, très peu de serveurs vont être capable de débiter autant pour que tu surfes tranquillement. Si les FAI te proposent ça, c'est tout simplement parce qu'ils ont une autre idée derrière la tête: la télé, la VOD, le télephone tout ça en parallèle.

Imagine ta tête si on te disait, bon tu as ton adsl maintenant c'est bien mais si tu regardes la TV ou un film par VOD et que ton téléphone sonne ou que tu appelles quelqu'un alors ça va se figer pendant ton appel. tu serais super heureux   :Wink: 

Alors certes il faut pas être dupe, tout le monde télécharge un peu en moyenne (bon là je devrais avoir des réactions de masses des bigot(te)s qui vont me jurer qu'ils n'ont rien fait) et les FAI le savent et sont très contents de ça, ils peuvent vendre leur pack super top de la mort alors que les gens n'en utiliseront que 50%. D'ailleurs leurs campagnes de pub étaient limites télécharger encore plus vite de la musique/des films à un moment...

Certes, il y a des gens qui abusent, mais c'est vrai pour tout système. Ces gens là à mon avis sont peu nombreux et on essaie de les stigmatiser pour faire peur à la population utilisant internet. Il faut arrêter d'être cons, le piratage ne représente à mon avis et selon quelques études indépendantes (très important cet adjectif) une infime part du CA des grands majors. Si ceux-ci veulent se couvrir de leurs pertes vis à vis des actionnaires, cela est autrement plus facile en  déclarant que le piratage leur nuit dans des proportions infinies.

Ne révons pas, quelqu'un qui télécharge 10 go de mp3, il aura jamais le temps de tout écouter ne serait-ce qu'une fois et il aurait jamais acheté toute cette musique. Ça me rappelle des procès où des pirates étaient arrêtés pour avoir télécharger et redistribuer contre de l'argent (ça c'est répréhensible à mon sens) plus de 2500 films. Sérieusement comment ils pourraient tous les regarder? 2,500 x 90 min = 225,000 h = 9,375 jours > 25 ans (en supposant qu'ils les regardent en continu)

Donc je dirais juste bravo, stigmatisons les gros méchants pirates, ils sont tout pas beaux, et maintenant ils vont tous acheter, messieurs les majors, les musiques et les films qu'ils prenaient, comme ça vous pourrez récupérer 50,000  pour le pirate en question. Si franchement ils y croient, c'est qu'ils sont encore plus bêtes que je le pensais. Personnellement, je trouve que cette stratégie est nulle: mettre sur le dos du piratage leurs mauvais résultats (enfin disons leur diminution de bénéfices). Car s'ils arrivent à limiter de façon draconienne celui-ci, plus aucune excuse ne sera disponible quand leurs résultats seront encore plus mauvais les années suivantes. Il faudra bien qu'ils avouent qu'ils produisent en grande majorité de la merde, et que le commercial à tout va, ça ne prend plus.

----------

## titoucha

Bon ben je fais partie des bigots   :Laughing: 

En fait je ne pirate plus rien depuis que je trouve régulièrement des dvd et des cd à prix cassés (~7.5 pour un cd et entre 7.5 - 10 pour un dvd) pour ces prix j'ai un original avec une image au top avec un son qui lui est aussi bon et passe super bien sur ma GentooBox, en plus j'ai les bonus sur les dvd, non vraiment pour ce prix je ne vois pas l'intéret de pirater.

Bon le défaut, c'est qu'il faut attendre un moment que le film ne soit plus dans le top dix des vente, mais bon je ne suis pas quelqu'un de très pressé et parfois je ne trouve pas le film que je voudrais mais j'en ai déjà pas mal en retard à regarder....

PS: par contre lors de leur sortie je trouve les films trop chère et c'est une vraie tentation au piratage.

----------

## lesourbe

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait je ne pirate plus rien depuis que je trouve régulièrement des dvd et des cd à prix cassés (~7.5 pour un cd et entre 7.5 - 10 pour un dvd) pour ces prix j'ai un original avec une image au top avec un son qui lui est aussi bon et passe super bien sur ma GentooBox, en plus j'ai les bonus sur les dvd, non vraiment pour ce prix je ne vois pas l'intéret de pirater.

 

va falloir que tu changes ou que tu choisisses ton camp ... lire les dvd, que tu as achetés, sous ta gentoobox va bientot etre interdit en france.

----------

## idodesuke

Mouais ben avec 10 Mbits tu peux trèssssssssss largement télégarger et téléphoner en même temps, pas essayé le 20Mbits+télé mais tu ne regardes surement pas la télé 24/24.

Par contre c'est vrai que je ne pensais pas ca... et ca complique un peu les choses mais bon le principe peux rester le même!

----------

## kwenspc

+1000 sireyessire

----------

## Jellyffs

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> +1000 sireyessire

 

Idem, voilà une description concrète de la situation.

 *Quote:*   

> Donc je dirais juste bravo, stigmatisons les gros méchants pirates, ils sont tout pas beaux, et maintenant ils vont tous acheter, messieurs les majors, les musiques et les films qu'ils prenaient, comme ça vous pourrez récupérer 50,000  pour le pirate en question. Si franchement ils y croient, c'est qu'ils sont encore plus bêtes que je le pensais. 

 

Aaah ça fait du bien à entendre. 

C'est quelque chose qui m'a toujours fait sourir... Le seuil de pauvreté en France a été fixé récemment à 774 (par tête) si je ne me trompe pas. Je suis en dessous de ce seuil. Et ohlala il y en a des tas des comme moi  :Wink:  J'aimerai que les majors et surtout notre gouvernement, m'expliquent comment quelqu'un comme moi et ma compagne, trouvent-ils les moyens de s'acheter un disque à 15-20..?

Non certe personne ne m'oblige à en acheter, et je ne vais pas en mourir loin de là, mais ce n'est pas le problème. Ce qu'on ne peut nier, c'est que l'accès à la culture ("multimédia" du moins) en France est vraiment (devenu?) un luxe. 

Et comme il est dit plus haut, le grand méchant pirate que je suis (sans les boutons quand même :p ), ne va pas acheter ces disques/dvds, le jour où le gouvernement aura réussi à l'empêcher de télécharger.

Parce que le pire, c'est que "payer ces cd", je demande que ça !

Bon basta ^^

Alex

----------

## TTK

Bon, c'est bien gentil tout ce débat mais au fond ici tout le monde est plus ou moins convaincu. Et si on essayait de prendre les choses autrement ?

Concrètement, maintenant, qu'ai-je encore le droit de faire:

 utiliser emule ou autre pour télécharger une distri linux ? (notez bien que ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, bien sûr, c'est un exemple)

 utiliser mplayer pour lire un DVD acheté légalement ?

 copier un DVD acheté légalement pour sauvegarde ?

 copier un DVD en virant les menus/bonus pour que ma fille de 4ans puisse le lire toute seule sans se farcir 30min de bandes annonces ?

 copier un CD pour en avoir un dans la bagnole et un dans le salon ?

 encoder un CD en ogg pour le lire sur mon baladeur ?

C'est que je suis un peu perdu moi dans toutes les versions des faits, et comme le texte a été retouché 500 fois ...

----------

## man in the hill

Non, je crois que tu as juste le droit de subir ou d'aller vivre ailleurs ! Ah, j'oubliais un petit tour au zonzon  :Laughing:  ! 

Tout ce que j'espère c'est que l'on pourra trouver des solutions pour contourner cette loi !

                                                                        @ +

----------

## titoucha

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> En fait je ne pirate plus rien depuis que je trouve régulièrement des dvd et des cd à prix cassés (~7.5 pour un cd et entre 7.5 - 10 pour un dvd) pour ces prix j'ai un original avec une image au top avec un son qui lui est aussi bon et passe super bien sur ma GentooBox, en plus j'ai les bonus sur les dvd, non vraiment pour ce prix je ne vois pas l'intéret de pirater. 
> 
> va falloir que tu changes ou que tu choisisses ton camp ... lire les dvd, que tu as achetés, sous ta gentoobox va bientot etre interdit en france.

 

Bon pour l'instant j'ai un peu de répit je suis en Suisse   :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: mis à part ça t'est sérieux quand tu dis qu'on aurra plus le droit de lire un dvd acheté sur un pc de salon et sur quelle base !

----------

## lesourbe

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] utiliser emule ou autre pour télécharger une distri linux ? (notez bien que ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, bien sûr, c'est un exemple)

 

t'as le droit, c'est emule qui est interdit pas son utilisation (a voir si un juge considere qu'il contourne des drms)

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] utiliser mplayer pour lire un DVD acheté légalement ?

 

3 ans 300k euros, pour peu que le dvd soit avec css

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] copier un DVD acheté légalement pour sauvegarde ?

 

on peut te l'interdire techniquement (css est un moyen) si tu contournes 3 ans 300k

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] copier un DVD en virant les menus/bonus pour que ma fille de 4ans puisse le lire toute seule sans se farcir 30min de bandes annonces ?

 

on peut te l'interdire techniquement (css est un moyen) si tu contournes 3 ans 300k

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] copier un CD pour en avoir un dans la bagnole et un dans le salon ?

 

on peut te l'interdire techniquement (css est un moyen) si tu contournes 3 ans 300k

 *TTK wrote:*   

> [*] encoder un CD en ogg pour le lire sur mon baladeur ?

 

on peut te l'interdire techniquement (css est un moyen) si tu contournes 3 ans 300k

comme tu vois le gros gros soucis pour tes questions ce sont les drms ... des qu'elles sont là, t'as plus le droit d'utiliser a leur guise.

par exemple (lisez le dos du dernier harry potter : soit une platine de salon soit un PC sous windows avec leur player, une connexion internet !!!

dans ce cas, l'utilisation d'un firewall peut te conduire en prison.

Happy watching !

----------

## anigel

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'ai eu la chance, malgré le timing très serré, de pouvoir discuter quelques minutes avec mon député cet après-midi (je l'ai contacté seulement mardi, après la mise en ligne du rapport de la CMP).
> 
> Il a fait preuve d'écoute, et s'est montré attentif aux arguments du logiciel libre. Il m'a même demandé de lui rédiger un petit document sur la question, afin de pouvoir poser demain matin devant l'assemblée les questions qui s'imposent, ce que j'ai fait (bon OK, le document n'est pas si petit que ça...).

 

Pfiou... Et dire que j'écrivais ça le mois dernier. Désolé pour le retard à l'allumage, mais la fin de l'année a été plutôt chargée, et j'ai pris quelques jours de repos avant de me lancer dans la mise en ligne de toutes ces informations ^^. Vous trouverez donc ici le compte-rendu de cet entretien, avec un lien vers le document que j'avais envoyé à ce député.

----------

## At0m3

Merci Anigel d'avoir tenter le coup  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais le résultat est décevant, et je suppose que le ministre a plus ou moins fait mine de s'intéresser au sujet pour au final faire le mouton... pour le retard "dû aux vacances"... ça me semble assez naïf comme réponse.

----------

## anigel

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Mais le résultat est décevant, et je suppose que le ministre a plus ou moins fait mine de s'intéresser au sujet pour au final faire le mouton... pour le retard "dû aux vacances"... ça me semble assez naïf comme réponse.

 

Oula, ne confondons pas tout : il s'agissait d'un député, pas d'un ministre  :Wink:  ! Et la réponse est aussi naïve que mes illusions sur la classe politique sont nombreuses... Mais moi aussi, je sais donner dans le "politiquement correct"  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------

## At0m3

Oups, je me suis trompé dans les termes... Je voulais bien mettre député.

----------

## Scullder

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Ne révons pas, quelqu'un qui télécharge 10 go de mp3, il aura jamais le temps de tout écouter ne serait-ce qu'une fois et il aurait jamais acheté toute cette musique. 

 

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5204/amarokstatyy5.png

Ca c'est des stats qui ont été remise à zéro au passage à amarok 1.4 et peut être même après.

Par contre, c'est clair que c'est impossible de tout acheter à 120fr un album.

----------

## Oupsman

Une question : vous croyez vraiment être poursuivis si vous lisez vos DVD avec mplayer ? Vous êtes sérieux là ? Dans l'esprit, cette loi est liberticide. Dans les faits, je doute qu'elle soit appliquée stricto-sensu. 

Blague à part, je m'en vais sauvegarder mon média center sur mon serveur car le disque dur lâche. Mais je crois que je vais aussi graver la sauvegarde sur DVD, histoire de l'avoir à disposition, des fois que les logiciels libres soient filtrés aux frontières  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TTK

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Une question : vous croyez vraiment être poursuivis si vous lisez vos DVD avec mplayer ? Vous êtes sérieux là ? Dans l'esprit, cette loi est liberticide. Dans les faits, je doute qu'elle soit appliquée stricto-sensu. 
> 
> 

 

Moi non, mais le pauvre gars qui tient à jour l'ebuild de la lib css peut être, ou celui qui codera une nouvelle version de cette lib bypassant les futurs systèmes de protection des CD/DVD ...

Ca peut devenir pénible s'il faut télécharger des ebuilds non officiels aussi. (genre comme sur mandrake à l'époque des packages PLF).

On peut espérer que quand les protections seront vraiment efficaces (pas comme css) une équipe type mplayer arrivera à négocier une licence officielle pour les décrypter. Du coup on aurait une version payante de mplayer par exemple qui aurait le droit de les lire (souvenez vous du titre de ce thread, on est en plein dedans) ...

Seulement sous linux, à partir du moment ou on lit le truc, on peut forcément en faire une copie ! A moins que le lecteur attaque directement le hardware mais là bonjour l'usine à gaz.

Bref, je ne crains pas le css mais son successeur nous embêtera sûrement pas mal.

----------

## Syl20

 *TTK wrote:*   

> A moins que le lecteur attaque directement le hardware mais là bonjour l'usine à gaz.

 

On y arrive. Les nouvelles normes en matière d'audiovisuel (HDMI) bloquent la lecture si un seul élément de la chaîne ne correspond pas aux specs. En gros, tu es obligé d'acheter (cher) une télé HD, un lecteur compatible, le matériel Hi-fi compatible ET les câbles compatibles (donc qui "protègent" le contenu contre les méchants pirates), sous peine de ne voir qu'un écran noir quand tu mettras ton DVD HD (blu-ray/HD-DVD ?) dans ton lecteur.

Et, si je ne dis pas de connerie, les Macs Intel sont équipés de puces censées éviter, par exemple, d'installer un Windows dessus... Et pourquoi pas empêcher l'installation de certains logiciels ? Ou, pire, empêcher l'installation de logiciels qui ne font pas partie de la liste approuvée par le constructeur ?

Bref, on y vient...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

http://www.lebars.org/sec/tcpa-faq.fr.html

Ca s'appelle "Next-Generation Secure Computing Base" (NGSCB) et était auparavant connu sous le nom "Palladium". Ca vient avec le prochain Winblows. Car chez Micro$oft, plutot que de travailler, par exemple, sur un système de fichiers enfin journalisé, ils travaillent à réduire la liberté de leurs utilisateurs pour que l'ordinateur obéisse avant tout à la multinationale américaine plutot qu'à la personne devant l'écran.

Je vais aller me relire 1984 moi... Ca fait moins peur...

----------

## deja_pris

http://www.lebars.org/sec/tcpa-faq.fr.html , chapitre 12 :

 *Quote:*   

> Cela sera comparable à passer actuellement de Windows à Linux. vous aurez peut-être plus de liberté, mais vous finirez en ayant moins de choix.

 

???

----------

## idodesuke

moins de quoi?

Bah merde alors ca fait quand bien mal de lire ce genre de truc...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben ouai, tu as vu tous les thèmes disponibles pour le seule gestionnaire de fenêtre Windows, alors que nous on a pas trop de thèmes dispos pour nos moultes gestionnaires de fenêtres.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non mais le gars il a fumé ou quoi???????

----------

## kwenspc

bah déjà, tous les bugs qu'on a pas sous linux...en effet y a moins de choix  :Laughing: 

----------

## deja_pris

Cette coquille fait peut etre sourire, mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la seule d'un document plutot longuet et chargé en informations... Et le fait de savoir que le reste n'est justement pas une coquille, c'est deja beaucoup moins drole...

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> http://www.lebars.org/sec/tcpa-faq.fr.html 
> 
> Ca s'appelle "Next-Generation Secure Computing Base" (NGSCB) et était auparavant connu sous le nom "Palladium". Ca vient avec le prochain Winblows. Car chez Micro$oft, plutot que de travailler, par exemple, sur un système de fichiers enfin journalisé, ils travaillent à réduire la liberté de leurs utilisateurs pour que l'ordinateur obéisse avant tout à la multinationale américaine plutot qu'à la personne devant l'écran.
> 
> Je vais aller me relire 1984 moi... Ca fait moins peur...

 

ça date... 2003..

----------

## titoucha

Parceque tu penses que pour M$ ce n'est toujours pas d'actualité de tout vérouiller et tout contrôler.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lesourbe

lettre ouverte de RDDV

on devrait lui crever un oeil pour chaque mensonge flagrant ... histoire qu'il regrette de pas être une araignée.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> La loi affirme également un principe nouveau validé par le Conseil Constitutionnel : l'interopérabilité.

 

C'est pas croyable d'être autant de mauvaise foie! Hallucinant.

y a en a tout plein :

 *Quote:*   

> Tout d'abord, le conseil constitutionnel a validé l'essentiel des dispositions du projet de loi, ainsi la loi garantit la copie privée

 

et je ne parle pas des :

 *Quote:*   

> La loi garantit pleinement l'avenir du logiciel libre. Le mesures techniques existent depuis plusieurs années. Ce texte les encadre afin de permettre les nouvelles offres et le lancement de modèles économiques innovants et attractifs pour l'internaute

 

là c'est du délire total...

et j'en passe!

L'expression même de la pourriture de la classe politique française par le biais de môsieur reudeudeuveu (eh oui le brave gars il est bien entouré, que ce soit de gauche à droite...): 100% langue de bois, 100% corrompu, 100% débile.

Qu'il fait bon vivre à l'étranger (même si tout n'est pas rose non plus, loin de là!). Si je reviens en France perso c'est pour faire la révolution  :Mr. Green:   (tout seul avec mon cure dent eh eh, "pic pic pic" tiens prenez ça les politiciens)

/me total délire

[mode boycot=on, power=300%]

----------

## idodesuke

Razor is back

 *Quote:*   

> La lutte contre la contrefaçon n’est pas la raison principale qui conduit les Majors à nous poursuivre, car avec ou sans Razorback, la contrefaçon n’a pas été touchée. Depuis notre disparition le réseau eDonkey a encore crû de plusieurs centaines de milliers d’utilisateurs. Tout ceci a une raison simple, l’implémentation de Kademlia a rendu le réseau totalement décentralisé depuis 2003 et ne nécessite plus aucun serveur. Dès lors, il paraît évident que l’attaque de Razorback cache une toute autre raison.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Il est accusé à tort d'avoir diffusé de la pornographie. Car selon les plaignants, il est impossible que l'upload de musique libre puisse nécessiter une bande passante de plusieurs dizaines de mbps.
> 
> En réponse, nous avons donc décidé d’augmenter la bande passante de ce serveur de ~40mbps à 150mbps. Car nous constatons que le partage de fichiers libres est en pleine croissance.

 

Effectivement depuis que j'ai découvert Jamendo je passe pas mal de temps sur le site!

----------

## ghoti

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> lettre ouverte de RDDV

 

DADVSI : Lettre d’un Français à son Président

----------

## deja_pris

Pas besoin de DADVSI pour etre espionnÃ© sur son pc, suffit d'aller chez AOL...

http://fr.techcrunch.com/2006/08/07/aol-vient-de-mettre-en-ligne-des-donnees-privees-en-quantite/

...

----------

## lesourbe

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Pas besoin de DADVSI pour etre espionnÃ© sur son pc, suddit d'aler chez AOL...
> 
> http://fr.techcrunch.com/2006/08/07/aol-vient-de-mettre-en-ligne-des-donnees-privees-en-quantite/
> 
> ...

 

on en oublierait la tcpa

----------

## Jellyffs

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Pas besoin de DADVSI pour etre espionnÃ© sur son pc, suffit d'aller chez AOL...
> 
> http://fr.techcrunch.com/2006/08/07/aol-vient-de-mettre-en-ligne-des-donnees-privees-en-quantite/
> 
> ...

 

Complètement ahurissant O_O  

Vous avez dit guillotine?

----------

## truz

A lire quand on a le temps car c'est long mais très intéressant pour les morceaux que j'ai lu jusque là : la loi DADVSI commentée par Maître Eolas

----------

## dapsaille

La je suis blasé ...

 En fait ca ne fait que confirmer ce que je pense

 (blablablabla option f..k la politique pour être vulgaire .. ouais j'ai le droit des fois :p )

 Plus sérieusement .. ils m'ont eus à l'usure mais je les aurais par mon usage ..

----------

## Babali

En meme temps il ne se passe pas grand chose (voir rien ?) niveau manifs, on ne parle pas de DADVSI a la tele etc... Il faut faire des manifs.

----------

## occ

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, sauf qu'ils ne savent pas qui est Stallman. Et il est fort peu probable que même en sachant qui c'est, il ait été reçu sans être invité. On ne se pointe pas comme çà dans un édifice officiel, faut arrêter aussi un peu les conneries !

 

Ca fait plusieur fois que je lis ce genre d'arguement... c'est impressionant. Bien sur que l'on se 'pointe comme ca'. l'hotel matignon c'est pas ta vosine our tes cousin, c'est ton GOUVERNEMENT. C'est un lieu PUBLIQUE, finance, entretenu par ces proprietaire: LE PEUPLE. Le premier ministre est au service de ses concitoyen et non pas un monarque qui ne saurait etre derange par ce peuple bruyant.

J'aimerais bien savoir au nom de quel loi, le premier ministre se permet d'interdire la libre circulation des personnes - ou plus precisement d'une personne - Quel danger pour la societe, ou pour quique-ce-soit, Mr Stallman represente pour ne pas le laisser aller, la ou tous autre touriste peux aller sans emcombre.

c'est un abus de pouvoir manifeste, une honte.

en ce qui concerne les elections, pour moi le mot d'ordre est 'preservation de la separation de l'eglise et de l'etat.

c'est sur ces basent que j'ai vote non au project de constitution europeen (l'article I-52 du projet etait en conflit flagrant avec l'article 2 de la loi de 1905)

et c'est sur ces basent que je voterais pour faire echec a Sarkosy

 *Sarkosy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> «On ne peut pas éduquer les jeunes en s'appuyant exclusivement sur des valeurs temporelles, matérielles, voire même républicaines.»
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy rompt avec l'habituelle réserve des hommes politiques reléguant prudemment la religion dans la sphère du privé. Non seulement l'apport spirituel dans une société est indéniable, mais, explique-t-il «on mesure quel vide il crée quand il disparaît».
> 
> La personne. D'abord, il reconnaît l'importance de la religion dans la formation de l'être : «Il est préférable que des jeunes puissent espérer spirituellement plutôt que d'avoir dans la tête comme seule "religion" celle de la violence, de la drogue ou de l'argent.» En d'autres termes, contrairement au cliché selon lequel la religion serait source d'intolérance, lui la définit comme un «élément civilisateur».
> ...

 

prochaine etape: les croisades, a l'instart de ce qui manifestement lui sert de modele: Bush (qui le 17 septembre 2001 a annonce lors d'une conference de presse une croisade, et qu'il faisait la 'volonte de dieu' - incroyable mais vrai), puis dans le cadre des nombreuses reformes de l'enseignement qu'il propose (dans le meme livre il propose que l'education nationale prenne a sa charge l'enseignement religieux, l'enseignement de la theologie, la formation de pretres, etc...),  il pourra s'inspirer du Kensas, et ainsi promouvoir le 'creationisme' au rang de science.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Babali wrote:*   

> En meme temps il ne se passe pas grand chose (voir rien ?) niveau manifs, on ne parle pas de DADVSI a la tele etc... Il faut faire des manifs.

 

commence, je te suis.

 *occ wrote:*   

> ...

 

You need healthy, natural sleep.

Chew some valerian root

and get more exercise.

et rappelle-toi bien les deux premières règles !

----------

## lesourbe

 *truz wrote:*   

> A lire quand on a le temps car c'est long mais très intéressant pour les morceaux que j'ai lu jusque là : la loi DADVSI commentée par Maître Eolas

 

très bonne lecture ... rassurant en certains points.

----------

## Babali

lesourbe, je n'ai pas l'aptitude pour faire ce genre de choses, mais s'il y en a je suis pres a participer. Et meme si ta 10 000 personnes qui te soutiennent sur des "trucs" sur internet, ca serait comme une foumis qui veut dicter des ordres a une falaise. A-t-on parle de dadvsi dans des emitions a la tele ? Par quel moyen penses-tu pouvoir faire parler de dadvsi a la tele ? Parce que c'est pas un blog ou forums.* qui vont changer grand choses.

----------

## lesourbe

je suis tout a fait d accord, mais

pas d'émission télé, pas de gens au courant

pas de gens au courant, pas de manifs.

logique non ?

la télé fait plus le travail du gouvernement que celui du peuple.

----------

## Babali

Il y a une solution  :Smile:  .... C'est d'appeller Skyrock ! (non je joke)

Mais bon il faut trouver autre chose

----------

## anigel

 *occ wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Si, sauf qu'ils ne savent pas qui est Stallman. Et il est fort peu probable que même en sachant qui c'est, il ait été reçu sans être invité. On ne se pointe pas comme çà dans un édifice officiel, faut arrêter aussi un peu les conneries ! 
> 
> Ca fait plusieur fois que je lis ce genre d'arguement... c'est impressionant. Bien sur que l'on se 'pointe comme ca'. l'hotel matignon c'est pas ta vosine our tes cousin, c'est ton GOUVERNEMENT. C'est un lieu PUBLIQUE, finance, entretenu par ces proprietaire: LE PEUPLE. Le premier ministre est au service de ses concitoyen et non pas un monarque qui ne saurait etre derange par ce peuple bruyant.

 

Hmmm je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec ton point de vue. Une démocratie n'est pas une "dictature par le peuple". Le premier ministre n'est pas à la disposition inconditionnelle de quiconque souhaite lui parler, sinon il devient l'un des esclaves les plus haut placés de notre belle république. Il a un emploi du temps, son cabinet se charge de l'organisation de ses journées, etc. La démocratie a instauré la représentation du peuple par le biais d'intermédiaires élus, et ce sont eux qui ont vocation à intervenir en ton nom auprès du premier ministre. S'ils ne le font pas, comme ce fut le cas pour moi, à charge pour nous de nous en rappeler au moment de choisir le bulletin à insérer dans l'urne !

Et, dans tous les cas, M. Richard Stallman, qui, rappelons-le, n'est pas français, n'a pas forcément vocation à être entendu par notre gouvernement, que je sache, puisque agissant de son propre chef... Je me demande comment on me recevrait, si je me pointais à la Maison blanche pour lui causer des brevets logiciels, et de la suprématie de Microsoft aux US, sous prétexte que je maîtrise pas trop mal le sujet, en France, et que, de passage dans le coin, j'ai vu de la lumière, et suis entré ? Bien sûr, je n'ai pas la notoriété (très relative) de R.S. mais sur le principe, la situation serait identique, non ?

Pour conclure, je passe volontairement sur les sujets polémiques concernant Sarkozy ou Bush, et leur rapport à la spiritualité, ce sont des sujets qui sont [OFF] dans du [OFF], et qui donc, relèvent du troll, bien velu  :Wink: .

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Parce que c'est pas un blog ou forums.* qui vont changer grand choses.

 

Tu as peut-être raison. Mais dans le doute, et avant de devoir demander l'autorisation à un serveur à chaque fois que je veux lire un DVD acheté légalement, je préfère m'exprimer quand même. Dérisoire, probablement... Mais nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux, à suivre cette voie. Où cela va-t'il mener ? Je ne saurais le dire. A un boycott peut-être (c'est ma politique), à des pressions pour les prochaines présidentielles ? Ou peut-être à rien. Mais au moins, nous aurons essayé ! Dans le monde du sport, je crois qu'on dit que "l'important, c'est de participer" ?

Amicalement,

----------

## occ

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec ton point de vue. Une démocratie n'est pas une "dictature par le peuple". Le premier ministre n'est pas à la disposition inconditionnelle de quiconque souhaite lui parler, 
> 
> 

 

OK.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et, dans tous les cas, M. Richard Stallman, qui, rappelons-le, n'est pas français, n'a pas forcément vocation à être entendu par notre gouvernement,
> 
> 

 

en tant que Mr stallman, non certe. en tant que le mandataire de 165,000 personnes - dont un nombre non negligeable sont citoyens - cherchant a presenter leurs doleances au gouvernement, c'est bien plus discutable...

D'autant que le meme gouvernement recoit Mr Gates, qui n'est pas de nationalite francaise non plus, et qui n'est pas un chef d'etat ou un represantant de qui que ce soit a part ses interets.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si je me pointais à la Maison blanche pour lui causer des brevets logiciels, 
> 
> 

 

il est fort douteux que la police t'interpelle a Dupont Circle pour t'empecher d'aller parler a la presse devant le Capitole. Le fait n'est pas tant que le premier ministre ai refuse de recevoir Stallman, c'est qu'il l'on physiquement emphecher de se rendre devant l'hotel matignon, car ils savaient que la presse attendait l'evenement.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour conclure, je passe volontairement sur les sujets polémiques concernant Sarkozy ou Bush, et leur rapport à la spiritualité, ce sont des sujets qui sont [OFF] dans du [OFF], et qui donc, relèvent du troll, bien velu .
> 
> 

 

OK. mais comme tu le rapelles plus haut

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  à charge pour nous de nous en rappeler au moment de choisir le bulletin à insérer dans l'urne ! 
> 
> 

 

a ce 'moment' la, je choisirais de m'inquiter de celui qui vient apres la liberte avec une tronsonneuse, avant de m'inquiter de celui qui a un canif. (les majors se fouttent de ma liberte, il ne s'interessent qu'a mon porte-monaie. mais j'ai deja un moyen dde lutter: je peux m'abstenir de consomer leur produits. Par contre pour le reste, il n'y a pas de defense passive, et les US sont un execellent exemple de ce que peux donner une democracie au mais de theocrates. )

mais bon... OK c'est [OFF]...

----------

## Babali

 *Quote:*   

> Hmmm je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec ton point de vue. Une démocratie n'est pas une "dictature par le peuple". Le premier ministre n'est pas à la disposition inconditionnelle de quiconque souhaite lui parler, sinon il devient l'un des esclaves les plus haut placés de notre belle république. Il a un emploi du temps, son cabinet se charge de l'organisation de ses journées, etc. La démocratie a instauré la représentation du peuple par le biais d'intermédiaires élus, et ce sont eux qui ont vocation à intervenir en ton nom auprès du premier ministre. S'ils ne le font pas, comme ce fut le cas pour moi, à charge pour nous de nous en rappeler au moment de choisir le bulletin à insérer dans l'urne ! 

 

L'argument du ministre indisponnible passe mal quand on nous montre a la tele les ministres &co qui font des pauses coupe du monde... Aurait-il recut Zidane ? En tout cas Bill Gate n'a pas de mal a se faire inviter.

 *Quote:*   

> Et, dans tous les cas, M. Richard Stallman, qui, rappelons-le, n'est pas français, n'a pas forcément vocation à être entendu par notre gouvernement, que je sache, puisque agissant de son propre chef... Je me demande comment on me recevrait, si je me pointais à la Maison blanche pour lui causer des brevets logiciels, et de la suprématie de Microsoft aux US, sous prétexte que je maîtrise pas trop mal le sujet, en France, et que, de passage dans le coin, j'ai vu de la lumière, et suis entré ? Bien sûr, je n'ai pas la notoriété (très relative) de R.S. mais sur le principe, la situation serait identique, non ? 

 

On a pas besoin d'etre francais pour avoir des bonnes idees. Un homme politique doit-etre en quete de bonnes idees et surtout etre ouvert. Par ailleur Stallman avait sous le bras une petition  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dans le monde du sport, je crois qu'on dit que "l'important, c'est de participer" ? 

 

Ca serait pas une phrase de perdant ca par hasard ?  :Wink: 

----------

## theniaky

Je viens de me lire l'ensemble du sujet (ouf !) et c'est ma foi très intéressant !

[Mode "faut arrêter"]

Je remarque que beaucoup de gens font appel à la "Démocratie" pour justifier beaucoup de chose et pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup n'en retienne qu'une définition très simpliste... Parce qu'on est en démocratie on aurait le droit d'aller chez le premier ministre à l'arrache pour prendre le thé ? (Je suis d'accord avec anigel : moi aussi je me pointe pas chez les gens sans prévenir...) Dans une démocratie le pouvoir appartient au peuple, mais chaque individu n'a pas le droit de faire tout et n'importe quoi... Il est en effet regrettable que Stallman n'ai pas été reçu auparavant, mais dans ce cas, faut pas s'étonné à être dégagé si on vient à l'improviste !

Beaucoup sont en train de se plaindre du gouvernement mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont les français qui l'ont élu ce gouvernement pourri !!! Les Français sont toujours les premiers à se plaindre (allez voir la répute qu'on a à l'étranger et vous verrez de quoi je parle...) mais on ne se remet pas beaucoup en cause. Certains me diront qu'on avait pas le choix : Chirac ou Le Pen ! Ben oui mais qui c'est qui a envoyé ces deux là au deuxième tour des élections ? Faut pas oublier que l'essentiel de notre pouvoir réside en notre capacité à aller voter. Forcément avec autant d'abstention...

[/Mode "faut arrêter"]

 *Quote:*   

> il fait bon vivre à l'étranger

 

Mouais... ça c'est pas gagné...

 *Quote:*   

> Ca serait pas une phrase de perdant ca par hasard ? 

 

Ben ouais : même Raymond Domenech a dit qu'il avait bani Coubertin de son vocabulaire...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## idodesuke

mouais chirac qui invite l'équipe de France a déjeuner

Aurait-il recut Zidane ?

et Billou qui squate

Pourrait bien recevoir Stallman

 *Quote:*   

> puisque agissant de son propre chef

 

Puisqu'il n'y avait pas moyen de faire autrement...

Nan c'est que prétexte ça

 *Quote:*   

> Je me demande comment on me recevrait, si je me pointais à la Maison blanche pour lui causer des brevets logiciels

 

Coup d'pied au cul   :Arrow:   !

----------

## lesourbe

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beaucoup sont en train de se plaindre du gouvernement mais il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont les français qui l'ont élu ce gouvernement pourri !!! Les Français sont toujours les premiers à se plaindre (allez voir la répute qu'on a à l'étranger et vous verrez de quoi je parle...) mais on ne se remet pas beaucoup en cause. Certains me diront qu'on avait pas le choix : Chirac ou Le Pen ! Ben oui mais qui c'est qui a envoyé ces deux là au deuxième tour des élections ? Faut pas oublier que l'essentiel de notre pouvoir réside en notre capacité à aller voter. Forcément avec autant d'abstention...
> 
> 

 

ca sent le gars qui regarde un peu trop TF1.

----------

## occ

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il est en effet regrettable que Stallman n'ai pas été reçu auparavant, mais dans ce cas, faut pas s'étonné à être dégagé si on vient à l'improviste !
> 
> 

 

Il n'est pas arrive a l'improviste, l'article mentionne qu'il avait prevenu, que la presse l'attendait devant l'hotel matignon, et que les services de 'securite' sont venus l'interpeler a plusieurs pates de maisons dudit edifice. Comment tu fais toi pour arreter un visiteur "a l'improviste" avant meme qu'il ne soit arrive devant chez toi ?

Il ne s'est donc pas fait  degage  pour etre venu a l'improviste, mais justement pour avoir prevenu. Si il n'avait pas prevenu, il serait arrive au moins devant le batiment.

(mais bien sur il n'aurait pas ete recu pour ne pas avoir prevenu... un cercle vicieux... si tu previens pas t'as pas de RdV,  si tu previens on t'empeche physiquement de d'approcher de l'edifice...)

Conclusion, il vaut mieux avoir quelques milliards en banque plutot que des dizaines de milliers de signatures pour etre recu par nos gouvernants.

----------

## kwenspc

 *occ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Conclusion, il vaut mieux avoir quelques milliards en banque plutot que des dizaines de milliers de signatures pour etre recu par nos gouvernants.

 

+1

----------

## Starch

 *occ wrote:*   

> Conclusion, il vaut mieux avoir quelques milliards en banque plutot que des dizaines de milliers de signatures pour etre recu par nos gouvernants.

 

Pas de polémiques, il a peut-être aussi été viré pour son MichaelMoorisme :

- Il est américain ;

- Il est laid ;

- Il est gros ;

- II a une grosse barbe dégueulasse ;

- Il transpire des aisselles ;

- Il a prévenu la presse mais n'a pas pris de rendez-vous ;

- etc.

(edit: moi j'laurais viré aussi)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *occ wrote:*   Conclusion, il vaut mieux avoir quelques milliards en banque plutot que des dizaines de milliers de signatures pour etre recu par nos gouvernants. 
> 
> Pas de polémiques, il a peut-être aussi été viré pour son MichaelMoorisme :
> 
> - Il est américain ;
> ...

 

Conclsuion, il vaut mieux avoir une complet veste pantalon gris moche (mais cher!), une cravate, une tete de guignol, des lunettes, une coupe à la raie et un tarte dans la tronche pour être reçu par nos gouvernants.

poussez pas  -->  [] 

----------

## Jellyffs

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *occ wrote:*   Conclusion, il vaut mieux avoir quelques milliards en banque plutot que des dizaines de milliers de signatures pour etre recu par nos gouvernants. 
> 
> Pas de polémiques, il a peut-être aussi été viré pour son MichaelMoorisme :
> 
> - Il est américain ;
> ...

 

Ca aurait pu être pire : il aurait pu etre anglais...

Ouais ok ==> []

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> ca sent le gars qui regarde un peu trop TF1.

 

Ah bon ? Si tu le dis   :Rolling Eyes:  Pourtant je ne regarde pas beaucoup la télé tout court...

 *Quote:*   

> Il ne s'est donc pas fait degage pour etre venu a l'improviste, mais justement pour avoir prevenu. Si il n'avait pas prevenu, il serait arrive au moins devant le batiment.

 

Quand tu arrives à Matignon sans rendez-vous, c'est pas beaucoup mieux que d'arriver à l'improviste... Même si tu as une pétition entre les mains et que tu as prévenu les medias. Je ne dis pas que je suis forcément d'accord avec ça mais c'est comme ça   :Sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

le problème d'après les récits c'est qu'il a même pas approché matignon ... on l'a "arreté" avant le groupe de journaliste qui l'attendait.

PS : pardon si je me suis trompé pour tf1 ... mais c'est pas moins grave  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

J'ai viré ma politique politicienne  !!!! 

Qques liens : 

http://www.stallman.org/

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman

http://vbeaud.free.fr/Informatique/Pionniers.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=fr&hs=DES&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&q=richard+stallman&spell=1

 Il a tjrs gardé la même coupe ...

                                                                      @+

----------

## anigel

Le débat dévie largement, et les certaines des dernières interventions ne ressemblent plus à rien de constructif.

Merci de remettre le débat dans l'axe, sans quoi je devrais appuyer sur mon petit bouton cadenassé, et à chaque fois ça me fait pleurer  :Wink:  ! Alors... soyez mignons, voulez-vous ^^.

----------

## nico_calais

Y a peut etre une bonne nouvelle. msn fait aussi du p2p nan ? Thoeriquement, ce soft devrait être interdit   :Twisted Evil: 

Je vous dis pas le chaos si c'est le cas.

----------

## lesourbe

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Y a peut etre une bonne nouvelle. msn fait aussi du p2p nan ? Thoeriquement, ce soft devrait être interdit  
> 
> Je vous dis pas le chaos si c'est le cas.

 

Vivendi avec world of warcraft distribue ses mise à jour avec bittorrent ... quelle ironie.

----------

